# Разное > Курилка >  Начинается борьба за шельф

## Геннадий

27 февраля все СМИ Канады визжали по поводу пролета русского бомбера. При этом даже американские генералы в интервью сказали,что все вобщем-то обычно и без проблем. Летали и будут летать.

Странно две вещи. Во-первых, визжать стали через 10 дней после пролета и перехвата. Во-вторых, подключили аж самого премьера к этому делу и он давал интервью, что типа задолбали эти русские и мы этого так не оставим. Крутили ролики по всем каналам. Несколько раз подчеркивалось в интервью, что к канадскому пространству он даже близко не подходил.
Что был за самолет, так и не сказали. Не в этом дело.

Учитывая, что даже америкосы эту тему восприняли спокойно, похоже, начинается реальная борьба за северный шельф. Говорят, что по разным оценкам, там может быть до 40% оставшихся углеводородов на планете.

----------


## alexvolf

> 27 февраля все СМИ Канады визжали по поводу пролета русского бомбера. При этом даже американские генералы в интервью сказали,что все вобщем-то обычно и без проблем. Летали и будут летать.
> 
> Учитывая, что даже америкосы эту тему восприняли спокойно, похоже, начинается реальная борьба за северный шельф. Говорят, что по разным оценкам, там может быть до 40% оставшихся углеводородов на планете.


 Уваж.Геннадий
 На форуме выпускников ЕВВАУЛ ребята в разделе "войны" отвели целую страницу обсуждению этого вопроса с подробным изложением материала.
Довольно интересно.

----------


## ALI

Продолжается)) "Делимитация границы в Баренцевом море открывает беспрецедентные возможности для норвежско-российского сотрудничества по освоению газовых месторождений." : http://barentsobserver.com/cppage.4779136-116320.html Ждём скромных японских намёков на толщину обстоятельств.О скромных норвежцах здесь : http://zavtra.ru/cgi//veil//data/zavtra/10/858/61.html

----------


## OKA

"В странах Североатлантического альянса не утихает беспокойство по поводу стремительного военного развития российской Арктики: на минувшей неделе Норвегия объявила о возможном укреплении обороны неподалеку от границы с Россией. В это время Финляндия надеется на прибыль от американского прорыва в арктической зоне, а Южная Корея приглашает международное сообщество на форум 2018 года. Подробнее о мировых планах, освещенных в иностранной прессе, — в обзоре ИА REGNUM.

Норвегия планирует отправить пехотный батальон из 400 бойцов к своей арктической границе с Россией, передает Reuters. Страна-член НАТО также приобретет больше танков и артиллерии, «чтобы вовремя отреагировать на возможную угрозу».

«Ситуация в сфере безопасности становится всё более сложной и всё менее предсказуемой. Это имеет последствия для нашей военной тактики, — заявила министр обороны Норвегии Ине Эриксен Сёрейде. — Мы должны быть в состоянии защитить все части нашей страны».

В планах норвежского правительства — передислокация военных, повышение инвестиций в артиллерию и закупка дальнобойного высокоточного оружия. Также будет увеличен срок службы на некоторых должностях с 12 до 16 месяцев.

Укрепление обороны произойдет в северном районе Порсангер вблизи норвежско-российской границы. Глава минобороны Норвегии не назвала Россию причиной предлагаемых усилений, однако, как подчеркивает британское информагентство, Норвегия и другие страны НАТО с опаской относятся к росту военной мощи России в Арктике, «особенно после захвата Крыма и тех маневров, которые регулярно проводят российская авиация и военно-морские силы».

Перед воплощением в жизнь идея правительства Норвегии должна получить поддержку в парламенте, однако, как упоминает Reuters, укрепление обороны на севере — это вопрос, не вызывающий разногласий на высших уровнях власти королевства. А значит, план будет реализован уже скоро. Комментариев от российского посольства в Осло по поводу этой идеи пока не последовало.

В июне Россия заявила, что решение Норвегии увеличить присутствие американских морских пехотинцев ухудшит отношения и может усилить напряженность на северном фланге НАТО, напоминает Reuters. Такая реакция последовала после известия о размещении 300 американских морских пехотинцев на норвежской военной базе «Вернес», где им предстояло пройти обучение боевым действиям в зимних условиях и совместные маневры с норвежскими военнослужащими.

Финляндия хочет помочь США в строительстве ледоколов

Америка планирует обновить свой ледокольный флот и приобрести несколько новых кораблей, а Финляндия видит в этом решении выгоду для собственной экономики. Как сообщает Yle, финны готовы предоставить американской стороне необходимое оборудование для новых судов и обеспечить экспертные консультации.

Согласно законодательству США, американская береговая охрана и флот не могут импортировать определенные виды кораблей, и ледоколы входят в их число. Суда строятся на верфях Америки, однако в другом законе говорится, что внутри страны должен производиться как минимум 51% составляющих судна. А значит, 49% оборудования, двигателей и проектных работ могут быть получены из-за рубежа.

На данный момент США планируют построить три тяжелых и три средних полярных ледокола. Общая стоимость первого этапа инвестиций предварительно оценивается в 4 млрд евро.

«Если Финляндия выиграет всю долю, это будет сделка стоимостью в 2 млрд евро», — отмечает руководитель морской программы торгового представительства Финляндии Finpro Улла Лайнио.

Напомним, на сегодняшний день в распоряжении береговой охраны США имеется только два тяжелых и один средний ледокол. Вопрос строительства ледокольных мощностей — одна из главных проблем арктической политики США.

«У Финляндии есть опыт во всей цепочке строительства ледоколов: от проектирования до внедрения, технического обслуживания и ремонта, — считает президент финской государственной судоходной компании Arctia Shipping Теро Ваурасте. — Ничего не мешает двустороннему коммерческому сотрудничеству наших стран».

На американский заказ возлагают надежды как государственные, так и частные финские компании. По словам экспертов, для реализации такого проекта может быть задействовано около сотни субподрядчиков.

Согласно первоначальной стратегии, первый американский ледокол новой серии должен быть готов в 2023 году. Чтобы изготовителям деталей хватило времени на работу, закупки должны начаться не позднее конца 2019 года.

Арктический берег Канады постепенно вымывается
Дома аборигенов арктического побережья Канады находятся под ежедневной угрозой уйти на дно Северного Ледовитого океана. Об истории малой деревни Тактояктук рассказывает канадское CBC Radio.

Тактояктук — деревня Северо-Западной территории Канады, расположенная на побережье Северного Ледовитого океана. Согласно данным переписи населения 2011 года, население Тактояктука составляет 854 человека. Во времена Холодной войны поселение коренных народов Канады стало местом расположения радиолокационных станций, которые контролировали возможные атаки со стороны Советского Союза. Сегодня Тактояктук стал канадской базой для разведки нефтяных и газовых месторождений в море Бофорта.

Постепенное разрушение береговой линии — привычное дело для местных жителей на протяжении десятков лет. Из-за этого уже было перемещено здание школы, пожарная станция и некоторые дома. Однако, сообщает канадское СМИ, в последние годы скорость эрозии увеличилась до 2,1 метра в год.

Сейчас расстояние между некоторыми домами и океанскими водами составляет менее метра. Берег постепенно разрушается, и хозяевам приходится разбирать свои жилища и переселяться подальше от воды.

«В земле проходят большие трещины, земля оттаивает и смещается. Всего одна или две большие бури — и многие жилые дома будут подвержены серьезному риску», — рассказывает мэр поселения Даррел Насогалуак.

Отдаленные территории подвергаются еще большим изменениям. Береговая линия острова Пели — необитаемого острова к северо-западу от Тактояктука — находится под наблюдением ученых, которые отмечают ее вымывание со скоростью 30—40 метров в год. По мнению канадских ученых, воздействие на территорию острова Пели оказывает общее таяние льдов в Северном Ледовитом океане, а также более высокие средние температуры в регионе, из-за которых лед зимой замерзает позже и сходит весной раньше.

Исследователи опасаются, что остров исчезнет полностью в течение следующих 50 лет, и на данный момент наблюдают, как распадающиеся части суши влияют на прибрежные территории.


Южная Корея станет первой восточной страной, которая примет международный форум «Арктический круг». Как сообщает The Korea Herald, мероприятие состоится в декабре 2018 года и станет одним из самых масштабных совещаний по теме международного сотрудничества в Арктике.

«Арктический круг» — международная организация, которая призвана способствовать многостороннему диалогу по проблемам Арктики. Международный форум «Арктический Круг» с 2013 года регулярно объединяет в Рейкьявике политиков, бизнесменов, экспертов и представителей коренных народов Арктики для обсуждения насущных вопросов устойчивого развития региона.

В следующем году часть мероприятий форума впервые пройдет в Восточной Азии. Правительство Южной Кореи ожидает, что в форуме примут участие более 2 тысяч чиновников и экспертов со всего мира. Это в очередной раз привлечет внимание приарктических государств к Южной Корее как актору в арктическом регионе.

«Правительство Южной Кореи планирует активизировать сотрудничество в арктической области с соответствующими организациями в целях эффективного решения экологических проблем, обусловленных изменением климата на Северном полюсе, а также в целях поддержки южнокорейских компаний в регионе», — сообщили в министерстве иностранных дел Южной Кореи.

Напомним, как ранее сообщало ИА REGNUM, интерес Южной Кореи к Арктике довольно велик. Государство инициирует собственные научные исследования в Северном Ледовитом океане, а также видит в Арктике большие экономические перспективы. Страна является государством-наблюдателем в международном Арктическом совете, а Северный морской путь считает самой удачной альтернативой торговому маршруту через Суэцкий канал.

Анна Горохова"

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2334314.html

----------


## Avia M

> "В странах Североатлантического альянса не утихает беспокойство по поводу стремительного военного развития российской Арктики


Беспокойство не напрасно...

Палубные вертолеты Ка-27ПС морской авиации Балтийского флота (БФ) в ходе этапа государственных испытаний авиационного комплекса военного ледокола «Илья Муромец» совершили более 40 посадок на авиаплощадку судна. За два дня полетов летчики отработали задачи в темное и светлое время суток в различных метеоусловиях.

Вертолеты Балтийского флота в рамках госиспытаний совершили посадки на ледокол «Илья Муромец» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

А ежели русские весь лёд "расколють"? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> ..А ежели русские весь лёд "расколють"?


РасколютьЪ, растопютьЪ, и выпьютьЪ  :Biggrin: 

И снегом закусютьЪ))




> Беспокойство не напрасно...
> 
> Палубные вертолеты Ка-27ПС морской авиации Балтийского флота (БФ) в ходе этапа государственных испытаний авиационного комплекса военного ледокола «Илья Муромец» совершили более 40 посадок на авиаплощадку судна. За два дня полетов летчики отработали задачи в темное и светлое время суток в различных метеоусловиях.
> 
> Вертолеты Балтийского флота в рамках госиспытаний совершили посадки на ледокол «Илья Муромец» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации..




Там много кто тусит давно :



http://www.homelandsecurity-technolo...aker-opv3.html




А китайцы на своём (бывшем советском) ледоколе щиплют невры канадоамериканцам)))

----------


## Avia M

> Там много кто тусит давно :


"Илюха" круче и "вертуха" спереди... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Илюха" круче и "вертуха" спереди...


Так и комплексы с ПКР на Северах имеются, для непрошенных "партнёров"-визитёров)) Учитывают опыт б.д. в В.О.В.

Отличный форум на тему Севера :

Полярная Почта • Главная страница

Видеоподборка :

https://www.youtube.com/user/PolarpostVideo/videos

Про китайцев :

http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1963

----------


## An-Z

> ..Финляндия хочет помочь США в строительстве ледоколов.
> ...финны готовы предоставить американской стороне необходимое оборудование для новых судов и обеспечить экспертные консультации.
> «Если Финляндия выиграет всю долю, это будет сделка стоимостью в 2 млрд евро», — отмечает руководитель морской программы торгового представительства Финляндии Finpro Улла Лайнио.
> Напомним,...


Прекрасная новость.. Напомним, 50% Arctech Helsinki Shipyard Inc. принадлежит российской Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК), и она, как и другие финские верфи загружены заказами России, строят суда ледокольного типа..

----------


## OKA

"России необходимо иметь на территории арктического архипелага Шпицберген свою спасательную базу, но власти Норвегии препятствуют этому. Об этом ТАСС в четверг сообщил начальник Северного экспедиционного отряда аварийно-спасательных работ Росрыболовства Анатолий Леонтьев.

В четверг вертолет Ми-8 авиакомпании "Конверс Авиа" следовал из поселка Пирамида в Баренцбург на острове Шпицберген. В 15:35 по местному времени (16:35 мск) в спасательный центр поступило сообщение о том, что вертолет пропал, 10 минут спустя факт катастрофы был подтвержден губернатором Шпицбергена. На борту находилось восемь человек, трое из которых - сотрудники НИИ "Арктический и антарктический научно-исследовательский институт" Росгидромета, пятеро - члены экипажа.
"Трагическая ситуация еще раз обострила вопрос о необходимости создания на Шпицбергене российской спасательной базы, присутствие российских спасателей там крайне необходимо, ведь там флот большой работает, "Арктикуголь". На Шпицбергене вообще нет российских спасателей, норвежцы категорически против, не согласовывают разворачивание этой спасбазы на архипелаге", - сказал Леонтьев.
Он отметил, что в настоящее время заход спасательного буксира на архипелаг Шпицберген в российский поселок Баренцбург осуществляется только по дипломатическому разрешению, через Министерство иностранных дел РФ.

"В последний раз мы заходили туда в 2008 году, был скандал, нас пытались задержать, теперь нас приравняли к военным судам. Однажды норвежцы отказали в помощи сломавшему ногу моряку российского траулера, находящегося недалеко от их побережья. Российские спасатели добрались до судна, высадили на траулер врача, который оказал первую помощь, а потом забрали потерпевшего к себе, доставили в Мурманск и спасли ему ногу", - добавил Леонтьев.
Архипелаг Шпицберген, расположенный в Северном Ледовитом океане, был передан Норвегии после Первой мировой войны, однако более 40 государств имеют равные права на эксплуатацию его ресурсов. При этом экономическое присутствие на Шпицбергене на сегодняшний день активно поддерживают лишь Норвегия и Россия. Норвежский Лонгйир и российский Баренцбург - крупнейшие населенные пункты архипелага, на котором постоянно проживают 2600 человек."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ЧП с вертолетом у Шпицбергена - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Прекрасная новость.. Напомним, 50% Arctech Helsinki Shipyard Inc. принадлежит российской Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК), и она, как и другие финские верфи загружены заказами России, строят суда ледокольного типа..



"Российская Объединенная судостроительная корпорация (ОСК) из-за санкций может продать более половины верфи Arctech Helsinki Shipyard в Хельсинки, сообщает финская газета Kauppalehti.

Вице-президент ОСК по гражданскому судостроению Евгений Загородний заявил газете, что верфь не сможет построить круизные лайнеры без западного финансирования.

"Наша судостроительная корпорация вела переговоры с правительством Финляндии, в том числе на высоком уровне, через Эско Ахо, главу представительства финской промышленности East Office. Наша цель состоит в том, чтобы найти финских промышленных партнеров как совладельцев Хельсинкской судоверфи. Пока проект не удался, но работа продолжается", — приводит издание слова Загороднего.

Источники издания сообщили, что долей в Arctech Helsinki Shipyard интересуются китайские компании. Загородний отметил, что ОСК хочет получить заказы на производство круизных лайнеров в Хельсинки, но большую роль в этом играет "Финнвера", которая выдает кредиты финским фирмам или совместным предприятиям с их участием.

Гендиректор Arctech Helsinki Shipyard Эспо Мустамяки отметил, что в Китае и Европе отмечается интерес к круизным судам, но для получения заказов в первой половине 2018 года с поисками совладельца надо поторопиться. В ОСК изданию "Фонтанка.fi" подтвердили, что корпорация рассматривает привлечение партнеров в качестве одного из вариантов развития финского актива.

В январе 2017 года в ОСК рассказали, что хотят возобновить на своей верфи Arctech Helsinki Shipyard строительство круизных лайнеров, закрытое еще в 2009 году.

ОСК получила контроль над судозаводом Arctech Helsinki Shipyard ОСК в 2014 году, выкупив 50% акций у южнокорейской судостроительной корпорации STX (остальными 50% акций финской верфи ОСК владела с 2010 года). Летом 2014 года, после того как Россия воссоединилась с Крымом, ОСК попала под санкции США.

Американским компаниям запретили сотрудничать с судостроительной корпорацией. В ОСК тогда заявили, что санкции не окажут негативного влияния, так как ОСК почти ничего не покупает в Америке. Но санкции поддержали европейцы, в частности, банкиры ЕС отказались кредитовать хельсинкскую "дочку" судостроительной корпорации. ОСК пришлось занять в ВТБ 435 млн евро для достройки четырех судов для "Совкомфлота". В 2016 году верфь сдала в эксплуатацию первый в мире ледокол на СПГ. "

https://www.dp.ru/a/2017/12/12/OSK_i...ankcii_sobirae

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про "кемску волость" :

https://regnum.ru/news/economy/23712...ource=infox.sg

Арктику пытаются подогреть)) :

https://ria.ru/religion/20180124/1513195673.html

https://ria.ru/society/20180124/1513199568.html

https://news.rambler.ru/other/389664...ktike/?updated

----------


## OKA

"Соединенные Штаты считают, что Северный морской путь должен быть транспортной артерией, открытой для всего мирового сообщества. Об этом заявил в среду в интервью небольшой группе журналистов, включавшей корреспондента ТАСС, командующий Береговой охраной США адмирал Пол Зукунфт.

Он подтвердил, что американские Вооруженные силы по-прежнему не намерены проводить в Арктике операции, отстаивающие принцип свободы судоходства, подобно тому, как это происходит в Южно-Китайском море.

"В настоящее время нет нажима, направленного на то, чтобы проводить учения по обеспечению свободы мореплавания в Арктике. Однако... подход США заключается в том, что Северный морской путь должен быть открытым как международный водный коридор для, если угодно, транзитного прохода - по мере того, как мы видим этот участок освобождающимся от льда. Но сейчас нет установленного плана, предусматривающего проведение учений по обеспечению свободы мореплавания [в этом районе]", - заявил американский военачальник.

При этом Зукунфт признал, что такая позиция Вашингтона, касающаяся Северного морского пути, неизбежно натолкнется на неприятие Москвы. "Это потребует существенного диалога в будущем", - сказал глава американской Береговой охраны, которая является одним из пяти видов Вооруженных сил США наряду с сухопутными войсками, ВМС, ВВС и Корпусом морской пехоты.

По оценке адмирала, сейчас Северный морской путь использует "очень немного судов". "Думаю, основными эксплуатантами Северного морского пути, будут (те суда, которые транспортируют) природный газ, добываемый на полуострове Ямал. (Участники таких экономических проектов) будут стремиться извлечь все преимущества из сравнительно свободного от льда сезона, чтобы "срезать" путь к европейскому рынку. Особенно в плане [доставки] сжиженного природного газа с полуострова Ямал", - добавил адмирал, входящий в Комитет начальников штабов ВС США..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В США заявили, что Северный морской путь должен быть международным - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

В прошлом году Ту-22М3 впервые выполняли посадки и в Анадыре, и в Воркуте.
В этом году планируем перелететь в Анадырь ещё и самолётами Ту-160. Сейчас Арктика имеет для нас стратегическое значение, поэтому мы осваиваем новые для себя аэродромы и изделия, которые позволят обеспечить безопасность страны со стороны морских границ и на этом направлении.

Летали и летать будем — "Красная звезда"

----------


## OKA

" Генсек НАТО Йенс Столтенберг в пятницу заявил, что НАТО следит за усилением военного присутствия России в Арктике и принимает ряд мер для ее сдерживания в данном регионе.
       "Арктика очень важна. Мы видим усиление российского присутствия, в том числе увеличение военного потенциала в Арктике. И это одна из причин, почему мы развиваем наше военное направление, не только из-за Арктики, но и в целом", - сказал Й.Столтенберг, выступая в Вашингтоне.
       "На данный момент мы усиливаем наше присутствие на море, вкладываем больше в развитие флота", - отметил он.
       При этом генсек НАТО отметил, что альянс ведет диалог с РФ по региональным вопросам через Арктический совет.
       Й.Столтенберг подчеркнул, что не видит противоречия в политике альянса в отношении России в том, что нынешний подход НАТО сочетает наращивание своего потенциала с диалогом с Москвой."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=490764

Ага РФ, спит и видит , как бы захватить гренландщину, исландщину, норвежчину и пр. канадщины ))))

----------


## Avia M

> Мы видим усиление российского присутствия, в том числе увеличение военного потенциала в Арктике. И это одна из причин, почему мы развиваем наше военное направление


Красавцы! Когда в лихие мы оставляли только пустые бочки, "мигрируя" на материк, они разве сворачивались?

P.S. Кст., говорят канадщина приправленная соусом из норвежчины, вполне приятная на вкус... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Barentz Observer о развитии российской военной инфраструктуры на Кольском полуострове.

В губе Окольной в районе Североморска идет строительство около 50 новых крупных железобетонных бункеров для вооружений.
Это масштабное расширение хранилищ как для ядерных ракет, так и для обычных высокоточных крылатых ракет дальнего действия, приведет к значительному росту военной мощи России и укрепит ее оборонный потенциал в Баренцевом и Норвежском морях.
Сравнив спутниковые снимки годичной, двухгодичной и четырехгодичной давности с недавно ставшими общедоступными снимками Google Earth, Barents Observer обнаружил хорошо заметные изменения — как в губе Окольной, так и на расположенной примерно в 15 километрах западнее базе Гаджиево. Там, где четыре гола назад наблюдалось только начало дорожных работ, два-три года назад появились фундаменты, а сейчас у большинства бункеров уже возведены бетонные стены и крыша.

Меры безопасности здесь беспрецедентны по сравнению с другими хранилищами вооружений. От несанкционированного доступа защищает двойной или даже тройной забор из колючей проволоки. На снимках на некоторых объектах также видны крайне большие по размеру автомобильные КПП, что указывает на то, что там, вероятно, хранится ядерное оружие. Площадь каждого бункера с бетонными многометровыми стенами составляет порядка 1000 квадратных метров, и они расположены примерно в 100 метрах друг от друга.
В прошлом году Barents Observer публиковал спутниковые снимки Гаджиево, где велись строительные работы. При взгляде на эту же долину сегодня создается впечатление, что десять бетонных бункеров практически готовы.

В Гаджиево базируются подлодки проектов 667БДРМ «Дельфин» («Дельта-IV» по классификации НАТО) и 955 «Борей». Рядом с новыми бункерами находятся входы в подземные туннели, где ядерные боеголовки или хранятся уже сейчас, или куда в случае роста напряженности они могут завезены с центрального хранилища, находящегося примерно в 20 километрах к северу от авиабазы в Оленегорске. Считается, что сейчас на Кольском полуострове существует пять объектов для хранения ядерных боеголовок — Гаджиево, губа Окольная, Щукозеро, Большое Рамозеро и Нерпичья. Последняя находится всего лишь в 65 километрах от границы с Норвегией.

В северной части объекта в губе Окольной к северу от Североморска видны порядка 40 бункеров. При сравнении снимков, сделанных в конце июля этого года и несколько лет назад, здесь также можно заметить изменения. В дополнение к уже существующим бункерам здесь проведены взрывные работы еще на 10 участках аналогичного размера. Благодаря 50 бункерам в губе Окольной и 10 в Гаджиево у Северного флота появятся нов

Часть хранилища вооружений в губе Окольной, где идут строительные работы, называется Техническая территория №4. Однако строительство или расширение бункеров не ограничивается только ею. За сопкой, примерно в километре от берега, возводятся четыре новых 80-метровых бункера. Размер каждого бункера позволяет хранить в нем по 16 ракет «Булава», которые будут стоять на вооружении новых подлодок проекта «Борей». Три из восьми «Бореев» уже вошли в состав ВМФ, а строительство еще пяти в Северодвинске по плану должно закончиться до 2021 года. Ни российский ВМФ, ни Министерство обороны, ни российское посольство в Осло не ответили на просьбу о комментарии. Пресс-служба Северного флота в Североморске придерживается политики не отвечать иностранными СМИ.

Ракета «Булава» и ее носители АПЛ проекта «Борей» являются самым дорогостоящим оборонным проектом в истории России. После ее полного развертывания эта система станет краеугольным камнем национальной ядерной триады, сделав контроль над Баренцевым морем еще более стратегически важным.
Объект в губе Окольной площадью порядка 10 квадратных километров, оборудованный причалами для загрузки вооружений на подводные лодки и надводные корабли, давно является крупнейшим хранилищем вооружений на севере России.
Дату последних снимков Google Earth легко определить. При их увеличении на центральной площади Североморска, расположенного на другой стороне губы Окольной, можно увидеть сотни людей, пришедших посмотреть на корабли, демонстрирующие свои вооружения на параде в честь дня Военно-морского флота. В этом году день ВМФ пришелся на 29 июля.

На снимке видны «Дмитрий Донской» — единственная оставшаяся у России АПЛ проекта 941 «Акула» («Тайфун» в кодификации НАТО), а также АПЛ проекта 667БДРМ «Дельфин» («Дельта-IV»). Обе они были показаны в репортаже с Дня ВМФ телеканала «Россия 24». В день ВМФ в 2017 году «Тайфун» находился в Санкт-Петербурге.
Перевооружение на Кольском полуострове является плохой новостью для Норвегии, как страны НАТО, часть территории которой находится в пределах того, что Россия считает передним краем своей обороны, по двум причинам. Конфликты в других частях мира в случае их эскалации могут привести к установлению здесь военным командованием зоны ограничения и воспрещения доступа и манёвра, в которую попадут норвежское побережье в Баренцевом и Норвежском морях. Во-вторых, благодаря своим новым сверхзвуковым крылатым ракетам Россия сможет наносить точные удары по военным кораблям в Норвежском море или военным объектам в северной части Норвегии, Финляндии или Швеции непосредственно с Кольского полуострова или из российского сектора Баренцева моря.

Сегодня такие крылатые ракеты, например сверхзвуковой «Калибр», имеющий радиус действия 1500 километров и показавший возможность поражения целей с высокой степенью точности, размещены на борту фрегатов и подводных лодок Северного флота. Эта ракета — лишь один пример современных вооружений, которые будут поставляться и храниться в больших количествах на новых объектах в районе Североморска. Выступая в пятницу в Осло на ежегодной конференции по России, проводимой Норвежским институтом внешней политики (NUPI), министр иностранных дел Норвегии Ине Эриксен Сёрейде, заявила, что наращивание Россией военной мощи вкупе с продемонстрированным желанием использовать эту военную силу привело к неопределенности в отношении ее намерений.

«Кольский полуостров остается базой для значительной части стратегических сил России, и хотя мы не считаем Россию военной угрозой для Норвегии, очевидно, что эти силы являются стратегическим вызовом для НАТО. Возрождение Россией концепции оборонительного бастиона делает эту территорию более важной для России и с военно-стратегической точки зрения. Это одна из причин, почему Норвегия идет в авангарде и пытается адаптировать НАТО к новым реалиям». Министр иностранных дел заявила, что осознает, что эти действия военных в основном не направлены на Норвегию, но подчеркнула опасения в отношении наращивания Россией военной мощи, развертывания новых систем вооружений и ее более жесткой позиции, проявляющихся в непосредственной близости на севере. «Мы не можем игнорировать то, что происходит в такой близости от нашей территории», — сказала Эриксен Сёрейде, приведя пример имитации российскими реактивными истребителями атаки по целям на территории Норвегии во время прошлогодних учений. «Это не способствует улучшению отношений и не снижает напряженность», — сказала министр.

На конференции по России также присутствовала профессор Норвежского университетского оборонного колледжа Катаржина Зиск. Она рассказала Barents Observer, что во время крупномасштабных учений Россия уже несколько раз продемонстрировала возможные варианты реализации концепции оборонительного бастиона. «При моделировании конфликта с НАТО Россия использовала концепцию оборонительного бастиона, создавая несколько уровней обороны, задействующих различные силы и средства для обеспечения выживания и свободы действий для стратегических атомных подводных лодок и для предотвращения доступа военно-морских сил противника в районы, находящиеся в непосредственной близости от военных баз на Кольском полуострове», — сказала Зиск.

По ее словам, помимо важной роли российский ядерных вооружений в обеспечении сдерживания, обычные средства с модернизированным вооружением играют все большую роль в обеспечении сдерживания, обороны и принуждения. «Российские власти обещают обеспечить полное неядерное сдерживание за счет расширения неядерных стратегических вооружений в четыре раза к 2021 году», — говорит Зиск. Размещенные на кораблях Северного флота крылатые ракеты, вроде «Калибра» и Х-101, привели к значительному увеличению потенциала точности и дальности удара. Также Россия доказала, что Северный флот будет играть важную роль в достижении поставленной государством цели стать глобальной военной державой, осуществляющей деятельность вдали от родных баз. За последние несколько лет корабли Северного флота побывали в различных точках мира, приняв активное участие в боевых ударах по целям в Сирии с акватории на востоке Средиземного моря.

Старший научный сотрудник NUPI Ньорд Вегге является экспертом по безопасности и военным отношениям в Арктике. По его словам, динамика безопасности на севере напрямую связана с тем, что происходит в мире, и с взаимоотношениями между Востоком и Западом в целом. «После аннексии Россией Крыма в 2014 году затруднения в отношениях между Восток и Западом распространились и на север», — поясняет Вегге. «В то, что вероятность начала конфликта на Крайнем Севере велика, верят лишь немногие комментаторы — наиболее вероятным потенциальным риском, скорее, представляется опасность быть затронутыми инцидентами, происходящими в более южных регионах».
В то, что вероятность начала конфликта на Крайнем Севере велика, верят лишь немногие комментаторы. Вегге, однако, не верит в высокий потенциал для конфликта. «Есть также признаки того, что климат сотрудничества в Арктике лучше, чем в других местах, особенно в рамках структур Арктического совета, где вопросы безопасности исключены из повестки дня, что приводит к улучшению климата для диалога». «Также есть регулярные контакты на уровне береговой охраны и военных штабов между Северной Норвегией и Россией, и это снижает риск недопонимания», — говорит Вегге.

Тем не менее, как видно по новым спутниковым снимкам, Кольский полуостров становится все более и более важным для российских военных.
«Поскольку Баренцево море является ключевым районом патрулирования для российских стратегических подводных лодок, также важно обеспечить наличие надводных кораблей для повышения объединенного военного потенциала на этом важном театре военных действий для России», — говорит Вегге.
Ученый согласен, что о России сейчас часто говорят как о государстве с четкими великодержавными амбициями. «Для великих держав военно-морской потенциал, например большие надводные корабли, важен с двух сторон — он играет символическую роль, а также представляет с собой инструмент для демонстрации силы, которая часто ассоциируется со статусом великой державы. Наконец, современный флот крайне важен для России и исключительно для целей обороны, что в значительной степени связано с ролью защиты ее стратегических атомных подводных лодок», — пояснил Вегге.

Переводика - Спутниковые снимки говорят о масштабном перевооружении российского ВМФ на Кольском полуострове - цинк


https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4409417.html

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4052423.html

Можно обратить внимание, что новрежцы рассказывая о российских военных усилиях на Кольском полуострове, скромно умалчивают об активизации использования инфраструктуры НАТО на территории Норвегии https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4409417.html, увеличении активности США на территории Норвегии, а также усилении агентурно-технической развдеки https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4161862.html со стороны НАТО и Норвегии направленной против РФ https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4048019.html.

Иначе картина "необоснованных военных пригoтовлений" получалась не столь односторонней. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.co...95.html#cutid1


" Северный флот впервые применил на учениях в Арктике береговой ракетный комплекс «Бастион»




Сегодня силы Северного флота, находящиеся в районе архипелага Новосибирских островов, провели учение по защите арктической островной зоны и морского побережья Российской Федерации с выполнением ракетных стрельб.

Впервые в ходе тактического учения в Арктике был применен береговой ракетный комплекс «Бастион», поставленный на вооружение тактической группы Северного флота, несущей боевое дежурство на острове Котельный (архипелаг Новосибирские острова).

Как отметил командующий Северным флотом адмирал Николай Евменов, подводя предварительные итоги учения, «расчёт берегового ракетного комплекса «Бастион» успешно выполнил ракетную стрельбу по морской мишенной позиции, находящейся на удалении более 60 километров, чем подтвердил свою готовность эффективно нести боевое дежурство в Арктике и выполнять задачи по охране островной зоны и морского побережья России».

Ракетная стрельба по морской мишени, расположенной в акватории  моря Лаптевых и имитирующей отряд кораблей условного противника, была выполнена с побережья острова Котельный сверхзвуковой противокорабельной  крылатой ракетой «Оникс».

Береговой ракетный комплекс «Бастион» был недавно доставлен на остров Котельный морским транспортом.

Ранее в качестве основного берегового ракетного комплекса, стоящего на вооружении тактической группы Северного флота, использовался БРК «Рубеж». В конце августа в ходе тактического учения он был успешно применён и поразил двумя ракетами «Термит» мишени, установленные в море Лаптевых на удалении более 50 километров от берега.

Активная деятельность России по созданию и развитию элементов арктической инфраструктуры была начата в 2012 году – с этого времени Северный флот регулярно осуществляет арктические походы, решает задачи по обеспечению безопасности в районах прохождения трассы Северного морского пути. На ряде архипелагов островов в арктической зоне сформирована самая современная и разветвлённая система освещения воздушной и надводной обстановки.

Пресс-служба Северного флота "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196944@egNews


Чтоб не совались на Русский Север всякие разные пришельцы, типа немцев в В.О.В. ))

https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...w=1280&bih=803

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 19 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Американский атомный авианосец в пятницу впервые за последние почти три десятилетия пересек Северный полярный круг, войдя в Арктику, сообщили ВМС США.
Авианосец "Гарри Трумэн" идет в северном направлении вдоль побережья Норвегии в сопровождении боевых кораблей 8-й авианосной ударной группы.
В последний раз американский авианосец заходил в Арктику в район Норвежского моря в сентябре 1991 года. Тогда авианосец "Америка" принимал участие в учениях North Star.

https://www.interfax.ru/world/634200

Не замерз бы... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Москва. 19 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Американский атомный авианосец в пятницу впервые за последние почти три десятилетия пересек Северный полярный круг, войдя в Арктику, сообщили ВМС США.
> Авианосец "Гарри Трумэн" идет в северном направлении вдоль побережья Норвегии в сопровождении боевых кораблей 8-й авианосной ударной группы.
> В последний раз американский авианосец заходил в Арктику в район Норвежского моря в сентябре 1991 года. Тогда авианосец "Америка" принимал участие в учениях North Star.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/634200
> 
> Не замерз бы...


Ну, там натовцы всякие  на F-35 полетают)) 

Потренируют расчёты российских комплексов ПВО\ПРО и экипажи ВКС))

Познавательно :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2828246.html

----------


## OKA

" С 2019 года иностранные военные корабли смогут ходить по Северному морскому пути только после уведомления российских властей. Об этом заявил начальник Национального центра управления обороной России Михаил Мизинцев на конференции по межведомственному взаимодействию.

По его словам, для ликвидации правового вакуума в части использования Северного морского пути была организована межведомственная работа по совершенствованию российского законодательства. Ее итогом станет уведомительный характер плавания иностранных военных кораблей. Работа завершится к началу навигации 2019 года, добавил Мизинцев.

Северный морской путь — главная арктическая судоходная магистраль России, кратчайший водный маршрут между Дальним Востоком и европейской частью страны. Путь связывает порты Арктики и крупные реки Северного региона. По итогам 2017 года объем грузоперевозок по Северному морскому пути составил 10,7 миллиона тонн."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20181130/1534604633.html

----------


## Avia M

> Работа завершится к началу навигации 2019 года


Прогнозы специалистов о глобальном потеплении и таянии льдов в Арктике, указывает The Washington Post, могут стать "благом" для России, для которой большая часть Северного морского пути является исключительной экономической зоной.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180910/1528157163.html

Ажиотаж с потеплением, спадёт со временем... Да и америка всё сделает, что бы лёд не таял.  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Прогнозы специалистов о глобальном потеплении и таянии льдов в Арктике, указывает The Washington Post, могут стать "благом" для России, для которой большая часть Северного морского пути является исключительной экономической зоной.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180910/1528157163.html
> 
> Ажиотаж с потеплением, спадёт со временем... Да и америка всё сделает, что бы лёд не таял.


У них свой "севморпуть" намечается с канадцами.

----------


## OKA

" Российское правительство совместно с рядом компаний в период до 11 марта 2019 года разработает проект по реализации минерально-сырьевого и логистического потенциала Арктики..."

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/5...ka-porucheniya

Поручения и их выполнение - Правительство России

----------


## OKA

" Военный городок для соединения войск противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) Северного флота в якутском порту Тикси достроен на 95%, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе флота.
       "В посёлке Тикси (Якутия), расположенном на побережье одноимённой бухты моря Лаптевых, завершается строительство военного городка блочно-модульного типа для размещения военнослужащих соединения противовоздушной обороны Северного флота, которые будут проходить там службу", - сообщили в пресс-службе.
       По ее данным, "строительная готовность объекта на сегодня превышает 95 процентов". Ход строительства держит на личном контроле командующий Северным флотом адмирал Николай Евменов.
       Среди прочего для военных соорудят общежитие, административный корпус, дизельную электростанцию, хранилище воды и топлива и другие объекты.
       В ноябре прошлого года командующий Северным флотом Николай Евменов сообщил, что в 2018 году в составе флота сформируют новую дивизию ПВО. Ее соединения развернут на архипелаге Новая Земля, а также в поселках Диксон и Тикси, отметил командующий... "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500635

----------


## Avia M

> У них свой "севморпуть" намечается с канадцами.


США считают, что Арктика должна оставаться свободным и открытым пространством, несмотря на то, что Россия считает ее своей территорией. Такое мнение выразил адмирал Джеймс Фогго, командующий ВМС США в Европе и Африке.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Напомним... https://youtu.be/GP4dbfMuLig

----------


## Avia M

> США считают


А мы вот так!  :Cool: 

Правительство России разработало правила прохода иностранных военных кораблей по Северному морскому пути. Соответствующий документ имеется в распоряжении «Известий».
Представители США не раз заявляли, что заинтересованы в Севморпути и Россия «не имеет права диктовать там свои условия». Однако с принятием новых правил ситуация изменится.
Теперь иностранные суда будут обязаны уведомлять Москву о своих планах за 45 суток до прохода и брать на борт российских лоцманов.
Кроме того, будет необходимо указывать название военных кораблей, цель, маршрут и сроки плавания, перечислять основные параметры судов — водоизмещение, длину, ширину, осадку и характеристики энергетической установки.


https://iz.ru/853163/2019-03-06/inos...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> А мы вот так! 
> 
> Правительство России разработало правила прохода иностранных военных кораблей по Северному морскому пути. Соответствующий документ имеется в распоряжении «Известий».
> Представители США не раз заявляли, что заинтересованы в Севморпути и Россия «не имеет права диктовать там свои условия». Однако с принятием новых правил ситуация изменится.
> Теперь иностранные суда будут обязаны уведомлять Москву о своих планах за 45 суток до прохода и брать на борт российских лоцманов.
> Кроме того, будет необходимо указывать название военных кораблей, цель, маршрут и сроки плавания, перечислять основные параметры судов — водоизмещение, длину, ширину, осадку и характеристики энергетической установки.
> 
> 
> https://iz.ru/853163/2019-03-06/inos...medium=desktop


" Уведомлять.. " - б-дЪ  :Mad: 

Вот интересно,  ̶н̶а̶х̶р̶е̶н̶а̶  зачем РФ по Севморпути должна проводить военные корабли стран " оси зла " - типа НАТО, япов, австралов и пр. ))

Опыт II W.W.  и В.О.В. ничему не научил, что ли, получается)


Пока ледокол " Арктика " ещё не порезали...

Ну а каменты жгут, как всегда  :Biggrin: 

http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewto...=821&start=240

----------


## OKA

> А мы вот так! 
> 
> Правительство России разработало правила прохода иностранных военных кораблей по Северному морскому пути. Соответствующий документ имеется в распоряжении «Известий».
> Представители США не раз заявляли, что заинтересованы в Севморпути и Россия «не имеет права диктовать там свои условия». Однако с принятием новых правил ситуация изменится.
> Теперь иностранные суда будут обязаны уведомлять Москву о своих планах за 45 суток до прохода и брать на борт российских лоцманов.
> Кроме того, будет необходимо указывать название военных кораблей, цель, маршрут и сроки плавания, перечислять основные параметры судов — водоизмещение, длину, ширину, осадку и характеристики энергетической установки.
> 
> 
> https://iz.ru/853163/2019-03-06/inos...medium=desktop



Кста, вот интересно, обходятся без лоцманов ? Просто высылают ракетный эсминец для сопровождения))


" Как сообщила пресс-служба Северного флота, 5 марта 2019 года отряд кораблей и судов обеспечения Северного флота в составе фрегата «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Горшков», многофункционального судна материально-технического обеспечения «Эльбрус», спасательного буксира «Николай Чикер» и среднего морского танкера «Кама» приступил к проходу пролива Ла-Манш. Перед выходом из Северного моря на фрегате и судах была проведена тренировка по связи и определён порядок следования в походном ордере через узкости.


Ранее отряд действовал в заливе Мори Ферт, отрабатывая задачи по противодиверсионной обороне при стоянке на незащищённом рейде и противовоздушной обороне с выполнением слежения за воздушными целями радиотехническими средствами.

Отряд вышел в дальний поход из Североморска 26 февраля. В настоящее время корабли прошли более 1,6 тыс. морских миль и провели несколько корабельных боевых учений, в том числе по поиску подводных лодок.

Для экипажа фрегата «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Горшков» этот поход первый в его истории.

В свою очередь, министерство обороны Великобритании 6 марта сообщило, что эскадренный миноносец Королевского флота D 36 Defender типа 45 осуществляет сопровождение российского отряда из четырех кораблей и  судов обеспечения во главе с фрегатом «Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Горшков» во время их следования через Ла-Манш. Эсминец Defender вышел из Ньюкасла 2 марта специально для сопровождения российских кораблей.

Командир эсминца Defender коммандер Ричард Хьюитт заявил: «Безопасность морей вокруг нашей береговой линии остается критически важной для наших национальных интересов. Сопровождение «Адмирала Горшкова» продемонстрировало непреклонную приверженность Королевского флота к защите наших отечественных вод и готовность выполнять такие задачи в любое время». "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3559932.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 22 мар - РИА Новости. Комиссия ООН определила свое отношение к российской заявке по расширению шельфа в Арктике, решение может быть озвучено уже летом...

https://ria.ru/20190322/1552012553.h...medium=desktop

Интрига однако.

----------


## Nazar

> Интрига однако.


Трамп вон своим единогласным решением Израиль расширил, отдав ему совершенно чужую землю, по-этому не надо обращать внимание ни на какие выводы еврокомиссий, а брать то, что считаешь своим.

----------


## Avia M

> Трамп вон своим единогласным решением Израиль расширил


Справедливости ради, Трамп лишь озвучил своё мнение.




> брать то, что считаешь своим.


Тем и занимаемся, подав заявку и не только...

----------


## Nazar

> Справедливости ради, Трамп лишь озвучил своё мнение.


с Иерусалимом было тоже самое...

----------


## OKA

" Представитель РФ в Арктическом совете Николай Корчунов заявил о необходимости снижения военно-политической напряженности в Арктике.

Выступая на заседании постоянного комитета парламентариев Арктического совета в Мурманске в четверг, Н.Корчунов отметил, что неарктические государства проявляют все больший интерес к Арктике, "эти страны буквально уже стучатся в арктические двери".

"Россия была и остается открытой для конструктивного сотрудничества в различных форматах со всеми заинтересованными неарктическими государствами. Для нас важно, чтобы их включение в арктическую деятельность шло гармонично (...) и, тем более, не привносило в регион элементы военного противостояния и конфронтации", - сказал посол.

По словам Н.Корчунова, в национальных стратегиях Китая, Южной Кореи и Японии отмечается "приверженность работе в рамках механизма арктического сотрудничества, на принципах устойчивого развития, коллективного начала, выстраиванию сотрудничества и поиску ответов на возникающие в регионе вызовы".

В противовес этому - позиция Великобритании и США, отметил Н.Корчунов. Он заявил, что арктическая стратегия Великобритании "ведет к обострению военно-политической ситуации в высоких широтах и милитаризации Арктики".

"Следим внимательно и за высказываниями американских политиков, в которых, к сожалению, видим не столько приверженность укреплению коллективных подходов и атмосфере сотрудничества. Не столько эти высказывания о сотрудничестве, а о подозрительности, необоснованный алармизм, национальное обособление, рассмотрение Арктики сквозь призму геополитики и перспективу театра военных действий", - отметил он.

По словам Н.Корчунова, Россия для снижения такой напряженной ситуации предлагает возродить практику диалога военного руководства арктических стран, которая существовала до 2014 года.

"Мы убеждены, что есть все международные правовые инструменты для того, чтобы Арктика оставалась территорией успешного развития, многостороннего сотрудничества и низкой военно-политической напряженности", - заключил он."

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/NorthW...17918&sec=1671

Кто спрашивать-то будет у сект.газа ? )))

----------


## OKA

" Командование военно-морских систем (Naval Sea Systems Command) ВМС США 23 апреля 2019 года выдало американской судостроительной компании VT Halter Marine в Паскагула (штат Миссисипи) контракт стоимостью 745,940860 млн долл с фиксированной ценой на проектирование и строительство для Береговой охраны США нового большого дизель-электрического ледокола по программе Polar Security Cutter (PSC, ранее именовалась Heavy Polar Ice Breaker), совместно реализуемой ВМС и Береговой охраной США. Строительство ледокола должно быть начато в 2021 году, а поставка его должна быть произведена к июню 2024 года.

 
 Проектное изображение большого дизель-электрического ледокола по программе Polar Security Cutter (PSC), заказанного американской судостроительной компании VT Halter Marine для Береговой охраны США (с) VT Halter Marine (via news.usni.org )

Контракт включает опцион на строительство еще двух однотипных больших ледоколов со сроком сдачи в 2026 и 2027 годах. Общая стоимость контракта с реализацией опционов составит 1,942812266 млрд долл.

Еще не получивший название головной Polar Security Cutter (бортовой номер WSMP 1) будет первым из запланированной серии из шести ледоколов - трех больших и трех средних - которые, по мнению Береговой охраны США, являются минимально необходимым составом ледокольногоф лота для решения задач в интересах США в Арктике.

"На фоне сильной конкуренции великих держав за доминирование, Polar Security Cutter  станет ключом к присутствию нашей страны в полярных регионах",  – заявил комендант Береговой охраны США адмирал Карл Л. Шульц,  – «При активной поддержке администрации Трампа и Конгресса США этот контракт является важным шагом на пути к созданию необходимого для нации флота из шести полярных ледоколов для удовлетворения уникальных задач, которые возникли в результате расширения торговли, туризма, научных исследований и международной деятельности в Арктике и Антарктике».

VT Halter Marine победила в тендере на проектирование и постройку PSC, в котором принимали участие также два других участника: судостроительная компания Bollinger и консорциум верфей Philly Shipyard и Fincantieri Marinette Marine. Первоначально в конкурсе участвовала также верфь General Dynamics NASSCO, но она решила отказаться от выдвижения своего аванпроекта на финальном этапе.

В бюджете 2019 финансового года Береговая охрана США получила 655 млн долл на постройку головного ледокола PSC, и 20 млн долл - на подготовку заказа второго.

Согласно требованиям программы PSC большой ледокол должен иметь возможность преодолевать лед толщиной 2 м со скоростью 3 узла, самостоятельно преодолевать лед толщиной до 6 м и иметь автономность 80 суток. Средний ледокол должен иметь возможность преодолевать лед толщиной не менее 1,4 м со скоростью 3 узла и также иметь автономность 80 суток. Оба типа ледоколов должны быть приспособлены для установки различного вооружения.

В настоящее время Береговая охрана США располагает двумя ледоколами - большим WAGB 10 Polar Star, введенным в эксплуатацию в 1976 году, и средним WAGB 20 Healy, введенным в эксплуатацию в 1999 году. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3622321.html

----------


## OKA

" Военные американцы семьями переезжают в Вардё. Сейчас там разворачивается разведывательная система «Глобус-2». Данный факт напрягает норвежцев, так как он не останется без ответа России. Вардё находится в 28 километрах от России. "

https://tgstat.ru/channel/@arcticinfo/538

Про Globus II :

https://ria.ru/20190213/1550764728.html


Будет то же самое :




 :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Торжественная церемония спуска на воду третьего атомного ледокола проекта 22220 "Урал" прошла в субботу на Балтийском заводе в Петербурге, передает корреспондент ТАСС.

"Сегодня мы спускаем третий корабль, второй серийный, проекта 22220 "Урал". Именно с кораблями этой серии ледоколов нового поколения мы связываем надежду с освоением Северного морского пути. Это принципиально новый корабль", - отметил на церемонии вице-премьер РФ Юрий Борисов.

По словам генерального директора АО "Балтийский завод" Алексея Кадилова, на ледоколах этой серии используется новый модульный атомный реактор, который существенно мощнее, чем у предшественников проекта 22220, а также новая отечественная система электродвижения. "И самое главное - новая турбина, которая обеспечит работу [ледокола в течение] 40 лет. Уровень локализации судна - 95% в стоимостном выражении", - сказал он журналистам.

Универсальные атомные ледоколы проекта 22220 должны стать самыми мощными ледокольными судами в мире. Помимо судна "Урал" на Балтийском заводе также ведется строительство ледоколов "Арктика" и "Сибирь".

После завершения строительства суда этого проекта должны обеспечить круглогодичную навигацию в Арктике. Они смогут проводить караваны судов, пробивая лед толщиной до 3 м. 
Ледоколы в том числе будут обеспечивать проводку судов с углеводородным сырьем с месторождений Ямальского и Гыданского полуостровов на рынки стран Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона. "

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6470931


Ледокол проекта 22220 | Атомная энергия 2.0

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

> " Уведомлять.. " - б-дЪ 
> 
> Вот интересно,  ̶н̶а̶х̶р̶е̶н̶а̶  зачем РФ по Севморпути должна проводить военные корабли стран " оси зла " - типа НАТО, япов, австралов и пр. ))
> 
> Опыт II W.W.  и В.О.В. ничему не научил, что ли, получается)
> 
> 
> Пока ледокол " Арктика " ещё не порезали...
> 
> ...



))

https://www.fontanka.ru/2019/06/06/077/

----------


## OKA

" Военно-морской флот России продолжит активное освоение Арктики, поскольку это зона национальных интересов, заявил главнокомандующий ВМФ России Николай Евменов.
       "Военно-морской флот будет продолжать активно осваивать арктическую зону. Это касается как Северного флота, Тихоокеанского, так и морской авиации. Это касается и надводной, и подводной составляющей Военно-морского флота, а также береговой составляющей, поскольку это зона национальных интересов России", - сказал Евменов в пятницу на церемонии выпуска офицеров из высших военно-морских образовательных учреждений Военного учебно-научного центра ВМФ РФ. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510870&lang=RU

----------


## cobra_73

> " Военно-морской флот России продолжит активное освоение Арктики, поскольку это зона национальных интересов, заявил главнокомандующий ВМФ России Николай Евменов.
>        "Военно-морской флот будет продолжать активно осваивать арктическую зону. Это касается как Северного флота, Тихоокеанского, так и морской авиации. Это касается и надводной, и подводной составляющей Военно-морского флота, а также береговой составляющей, поскольку это зона национальных интересов России", - сказал Евменов в пятницу на церемонии выпуска офицеров из высших военно-морских образовательных учреждений Военного учебно-научного центра ВМФ РФ. "
> 
> https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510870&lang=RU


Все неверно новый главком говорит - реально распад флота и утрата боеспособности будет продолжаться, никаких реальным мер по замедлению распада командованием не придпринимаеться.

Реальная ситуация с силами ОВР просто не описуема.  Возможности по обеспечению операций МСЯС минимальны. Об это главком должен докладывать ВГК, а не исполнять арию - "Все хорошо прекрасная маркиза"

----------


## Avia M

> реально распад флота и утрата боеспособности будет продолжаться, никаких реальным мер по замедлению распада командованием не придпринимаеться.


На этом фоне...




> США намерены заявить о своих интересах в Арктике и готовятся разработать стратегию, а также построить порт в регионе для противодействия России, пишет Heise.
> Издание отмечает, что американцы недовольны укреплением Москвы в регионе, несмотря на то, что именно у России самое протяженное арктическое побережье — 11 тыс. км.


https://iz.ru/894573/2019-07-01/ssha...ssii-v-arktike

----------


## Avia M

> Украина хочет осваивать Арктику, хотя сейчас такой деятельности не ведет, сообщил посол страны Вячеслав Яцюк, посетивший норвежский Шпицберген.
> Яцюк выразил надежду, что в ближайшее время Украина наладит несколько двусторонних партнерских отношений с Норвегией по сотрудничеству в Арктике, пишет норвежская газета High North News. По словам украинского посла, одной из целей его визита было подтверждение намерений Украины активизировать сотрудничество с Норвегией по арктическим вопросам. Он полагает, что Украина может укрепить связи с Норвегией в таких областях, как исследования изменения климата и спутниковые технологии.


Для прикрытия?...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про норгов :

" July 8th, 2019

	Подвели экологические итоги полугодия

Позавчера в агентстве РЕГНУМ мы    -    экологи, политики, журналисты, эксперты, общественники   -   подводили экологические итоги первого полугодия в арктическом регионе.  Поскольку речь в основном шла об арктической акватории, основное внимание было уделено российской и норвежской государственной природоохранной политике в регионе.  Как известно, Норвегия, тратящая миллионы долларов ежегодно на поддержание имиджа мирового экологического лидера, превратилась в один из главных факторов загрязнения атмосферы и океана в арктическом регионе. Вoпреки пoпулярнoму мифу, нынешняя Нoрвегия   -   не запoведный угoлoк нетрoнутoй девственнoй прирoды, а загрязняемая крупными капиталистическими кoмпаниями, игнорирующими природоохраннoе закoнoдательствo, страна, в последние годы усилившая агрессивную риторику против России и активно ущемляющая российские региональные интересы через все возможные политические и дипломатические блоки.

Единственной радостной новостью, прозвучавшей из наших уст, стала позитивная динамика Мурманской области, за два года поднявшейся с 10-го на 6-е место в рейтинге самых экологически чистых регионов страны (после аграрных Тамбовской, Курской, Белгородской областей и Алтайского края). Только Кольский горный комбинат снизил вредные выбросы на 11 тысяч тонн за год. Помимо Кольского ГМК, масштабные природоохранные проекты реализуют Мурманская ТЭЦ, комбинат «Апатит», Мурманский торговый порт.

Увы, на этом позитив и закончился.

Одна из главных проблем, осложняющих и без того непростые взаимоотношения между Россией и Норвегией   -   немецкая подводная лодка U-864, которая была потоплена вблизи нoрвежскoгo Бергена в 1945 году, с 65-тонным грузом металлической ртути и, что самое приятнoе, с тоннами оксида урана на борту. В случае разгерметизации контейнеров нас ждет ртутно-урановый апокалипсис, и мало не покажется никому. Россия апеллирует к норвежскому правительству с призывом поднять лодку, напоминая о российско-норвежском сотрудничестве в ходе поднятия подлодки «Курск» в начале первого путинского срока. Увы, с 2000 г. внешнеполитическая ситуация серьезно изменилась не в пользу России. Норвегия, присоединившаяся к антироссийским санкциям и вступив во все мыслимые и немыслимые антироссийские блоки, практически заморозила любые взаимоотношения с нашей страной, в том числе и на ниве экологии. Страна гордых викингов предпочитает угрозу ртутно-уранового загрязнения замалчивать, и решать её консервативно - закопать лодку песком. Все наши призывы остаются гласом вопиющего в пустыне.

В отличие от правительств двух стран, заморозивших любое взаимодействие, российские и норвежские экологи сотрудничают гораздо охотнее. Наша пресс-конференция практически полностью состояла из телемостов и сеансов скайп-связи со специалистами профильных отраслей и экологами. Один из руководителей «Союза охраны природы Норвегии» Рубин Оддекалв и его отец Курт  -   ключевые персонажи, предающие огласке наиболее вопиющие ситуации нарушения норвежским правительством природоохранного законодательства. Вышедший на связь с нами Рубин грустно отметил, что за полгода ничего не изменилось    -    обращение норвежских экологов к российскому Правительству так и осталось без ответа. Мы объяснили Рубину Оддекалву, что одной позиции России недостаточно, проблема носит интернациональный характер, и без участия Норвегии, у берегов которой находится опасный объект, не обойтись. Присутствовавшая в зале эксперт по радиационной безопасности Ирина Пахомова объяснила, что для успешного решения вопроса с подлодкой нужны усилия всех государств арктической акватории, нужно участие международных профильных организаций, таких как МАГАТЭ и ООН, и вообще тема нуждается в интернационализации, двусторонними российско-норвежскими боданиями делу не поможешь. Избежать смертельного отравления Баренцева и Северного моря можно, но ни в коем случае не по тому сценарию, который предлагает Норвегия.

Руководитель информагентства «Баренц Ньюс» Василий Борисов, взявший на себя роль агрегатора новостей и аналитики лидеров мнений по экологической тематике из России, Норвегии, Финляндии и Швеции признал, что крайняя политизация природоохранной темы препятствует принятию разумных решений    -   в Норвегии запущена дорогостоящая пропагандистская кампания клеветы на российскую политику в регионе, которая не дает выстроить нормальные межгосударственные отношения.

Я напомнила собравшимся (кстати, порадовало неравнодушное отношение журналистов   -   на нашу итоговую полугодовую конференцию собрался полный зал представителей СМИ), что Норвегию очень сложно призвать к порядку с правовой точки зрения: в oтличие oт Рoссии, где междунарoднoе правo имеет приoритет над нациoнальным, в Нoрвегии примат нациoнальнoгo закoнoдательства, пoэтoму никакие кoнвенции, междунарoдные сoглашения Нoрвегии не указ. Страна шхер и фьордов к международным природоохранным конвенциям действительно относится наплевательски   –   например, Норвегия остается единственной страной региона, не подписавшейся под международным соглашением о запрете складирования отходов в море, и из года в год нoрвежцы сбрасывают токсичные отвалы горнорудной промышленности в собственные фьорды. Можете себе представить, какая таблица Менделеева сидит в дикoм лососе и oкеанской треске   -   соли тяжелых металлов делают такую рыбу непригодной для вылова и фактически убивают рыболoвную отрасль.

Но даже подписанные международные соглашения Норвегией игнорируются. В 2010 году договор "О разграничении морских пространств и сотрудничестве в Баренцевом море и Северном Ледовитом океане", казалось бы, положил конец 40-летнему спору между СССР, а потом Россией и Норвегией из-за прав на акваторию   -   Россия в порядке односторонней уступки передала норвегам 90 тыс. кв. км. Безвозмездно, после чего Норвегия регулярно устраивает истерики и диплoматические скандалы. Дашь откусить палец   -   отхватят всю руку.

Контр-адмирал в отставке, офицер МЧС, Герой Социалистического Труда Тенгиз Борисов рассказал о том, что Россия абсолютно готова с технологической точки зрения поднять лодку и в одиночку, без иностранной помощи, но без санкции норвежской стороны этого сделать нельзя. Даже полноценный мониторинг сегодня затруднен из-за норвежской упёртости и неуступчивости.

Океанолог Владимир Латка, говоря о наплевательском отношении норвежцев к международному праву, привел в пример китобойную отрасль    -   Норвегия нарушает действующий с 1982 г. мoратoрий на кoммерческий прoмысел китoв, в отличие, например, от Исландии, объявившей о полном прекращении с этого года коммерческого вылова этих благородных, обладающих высокоразвитым разумом животных.

Член Совета по вопросам агропромышленного комплекса и природопользования при Совете Федерации ФС РФ Владислав Жуков описал, как можно удвоить и утроить усилия российских парламентариев и федеральных органов исполнительной власти по вынесению арктической проблематики на высокий международный уровень. Доминирование коммерческих интересов всегда отводит национальному законодательству и международному праву незавидную роль, поэтому нужна как межведомственная координация, так и активная позиция гражданского общества.

О позиции гражданского общества говорил эксперт Комитета по экологии российской Общественной Палаты  Василий Ходяков. Кстати, он упомянул и о том, что российское гражданское общество только выиграет, если поддержит на грядущих выборах в столичный парламент кандидатов, пекущихся об экологии   -   Владислава Жукова по 2-му избирательному округу и Дарьи Митиной   -   по 4-му.

Американского журналиста Эдди Оппа, лауреата премии World Press Photo, полученной им за героические репортажи из эпицентра гражданской войны октября 1993 г. в центре Москвы, развязанной Ельциным, я знаю более четверти века - мы с ним вместе прыгали по баррикадам. Он очень интересно говорил о политике двойных стандартов в международных отношениях и о предвзятом отношении к российской политике западного истеблишмента.

Все участники пресс-конференции выразили надежду на скорейшее реанимирование работы российско-норвежской межправительственной комиссии, возглавляемой Миинистром природных ресурсов и природопользования Д. Кобылкиным, которая уже достаточно давно находится в анабиозе.

Приехала после пресс-конференции домой, и вот первая новость, попавшаяся мне в новостных заголовках: в Норвегии суд приговорил к пяти годам лишения свободы одного из самых известных политиков страны, бывшего министра рыболовства и губернатора провинции Тромс Свейна Людвигсена за принуждение к сексу мигрантов, просивших убежища в стране  

https://meduza.io/feature/2019/07/05...tlb14WEoiLa5oE.

В суде выступили три жертвы Людвигсена   -   мужчины из стран Азии и Африки в возрасте 20-30 лет, подвергавшиеся насилию со стороны политика с 2011 по 2017 год. Как установил суд, Людвигсен убедил своих жертв, что, будучи губернатором и министром, он может либо депортировать их, либо обеспечить им постоянное проживание в Норвегии в зависимости от их согласия или отказа вступить с ним в сексуальную связь.

Милые нравы царят в норвежском правительстве, что и говорить. Тем, кто смотрел кадры варварского убийства норвежскими китобоями беременных самок китов, будет особенно интересно узнать, что руководит китобоями-убийцами господин, насиловавший мигрантов.   Кстати, Норвегия позиционирует себя не только как мировой экологический лидер, но и как мировой лидер в области соблюдения прав человека. В России и с тем, и с другим не очень хорошо, но мы, как говорится, и не пытаемся никого ввести в заблуждение:). "


Полная видеозапись пресс-конференции:




https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4901718.html


Кста :

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6647397

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщило 6 августа 2019 года АО «Объединенная судостроительная корпорация» (ОСК), входящее в состав корпорации АО «Балтийский завод» (Санкт-Петербург) стало победителем в торгах на строительство четвертого и пятого универсальных атомных ледоколов проекта 22220 (ЛК-60Я). Стоимость контракта с ФГУП «Атомфлот» составит 100 млрд. рублей [согласно ЕИС в сфере закупок - 100 млрд 58 млн 690 тыс. рублей; Балтийский завод был единственным участником торгов. - bmpd].

Балтийский завод обладает производственными мощностями и современным оборудованием для постройки надводных судов с ядерными энергетическими установками. Репутация, заработанная полувековым опытом создания атомных ледоколов, уникальные знания и компетенции, передаваемые из поколения в поколение конструкторами, судостроителями и энергетиками, дали Балтийскому заводу возможность получить новый заказ и продолжить строительство серии инновационных ледоколов проекта 22220.

«Пять новых мощных ледоколов позволят России укрепить свою позицию лидера в освоении Арктики», – отметил президент Объединенной судостроительной корпорации Алексей Рахманов.

«Благодаря этому заказу мы обеспечены работой на годы вперед, а значит, будущее Балтийского завода и его сотрудников гарантировано, – заявил генеральный директор АО «Балтийский завод» Алексей Кадилов. – В очередной раз наш трудовой коллектив подтвердил статус лидера атомного надводного судостроения, которому нет равных не только в России, но и в мире».

Срок сдачи заказов запланирован на 2024 и 2026 годы.

Напомним, что специалисты АО «Балтийский завод» завершают строительство головного универсального атомного ледокола «Арктика» проекта 22220, срок сдачи которого запланирован на 2020 год. Продолжается строительство первого и второго серийных атомных ледоколов «Сибирь» и «Урал». Они должны быть переданы заказчику в 2021 и 2022 году соответственно. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3730621.html

Жаль, что рубят правильную "Арктику" "на иголки ", могли бы и музей организовать :

Наша "Арктика"

Ну, собсно, нынче таких задач уже и не ставится((    

Полярная Почта • Просмотр темы - Атомный ледокол «Арктика»

http://www.polarpost.ru/articles/Shi...i_ARKTIKA.html


Придётся моделью в 400-том заняться, как в детстве советском))

С китайскими светодиодами))



Cлавное было время! ))

https://karopka.ru/community/user/22725/?MODEL=518056


http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewto...art=135#p74297

----------


## OKA

" Осло выражает сомнение в экономической целесообразности Северного морского пути (СМП) и проведет проверку его соответствия экологическим стандартам. Об этом «Известиям» заявила министр иностранных дел Норвегии Ине Мари Эриксон Серейде. Она отметила, что пока не представляет, как Россия сможет обеспечить безопасность судоходства в арктических водах на всем протяжении трассы. Однако в посольстве РФ в Осло заявили «Известиям», что Москва не планирует использовать трассу совместно с Норвегией, поскольку маршрут считается национальной транспортной артерией России. При этом Москва открыта для диалога со всеми международными партнерами по Севморпути.

Осло неверующий

Существующая часть Севморпути проходит исключительно в российских территориальных водах, ограничиваясь на западе Архангельском, а на востоке Чукоткой. Суда тем не менее идут и дальше — в незамерзающие порты Мурманска и Владивостока. Россия неоднократно говорила о планах расширять действующую магистраль, чтобы связать гавани Западной Европы и Азии — путь через СМП почти в два раза короче, чем маршрут через Суэцкий канал. Однако подобное расширение вызывает озабоченность у западных соседей России.

Например, как заявила «Известиям» министр иностранных дел Норвегии Ине Мари Эриксон Серейде, норвежская сторона приглядывается к Севморпути, но пока не видит экономических перспектив маршрута.

— Пока маршрут действует в рамках имеющихся соглашений (то есть проходит вне норвежских экономических вод. — «Известия»). Но следует проверить его на соответствие экологическим стандартам, которые выдвигаются для корабельных маршрутов в Арктике, — подчеркнула министр. — Насколько я вижу, у СМП есть серьезные проблемы в отношении всего: от поисково-спасательных работ и недостаточной инфраструктуры на всем протяжении трассы до крайне сурового климата. Это сильно усложняет задачу сделать этот маршрут выгодным и коммерчески успешным, как многие того хотели бы.

Министр также заявила, что Норвегия не рассматривала возможность предоставить порты Шпицбергена для использования их в рамках СМП. Ранее российские эксперты предполагали, что порты острова, удобные с точки зрения расположения, могут быть задействованы для Севморпути.

— Шпицберген — часть норвежской территории. Он не является предметом для обсуждения в рамках данного проекта, — пояснила глава МИДа. — Нам еще предстоит изучить эту возможность, учитывая суверенитет Норвегии над островом, а также влияние Севморпути на окружающую среду и соответствие требованиям экологов.

В посольстве РФ в Осло заявили «Известиям», что норвежская сторона на данный момент никак не причастна к проработке Северного морского пути, этот вопрос пока остается внутренним делом РФ и не касается королевства.

— Норвегия, насколько можно судить, присматривается к возможностям, которые постепенно будут открываться по мере обустройства трассы, но остается при этом сторонним наблюдателем, — заявил старший советник посольства Владимир Исупов.

В посольстве также отметили, что проблематика судоходства на Шпицберген также сейчас остается вне рамок СМП, поскольку пока трасса проходит в пределах российских территориальных вод.

Между тем в апреле этого года посол по особым поручениям по вопросам международного сотрудничества в Арктике МИДа Николай Корчунов заявил, что Россия открыта для диалога со всеми международными партнерами по Северному морскому пути. Тогда этот вопрос касался сотрудничества Москвы и Пекина в развитии инфраструктуры на протяжении трассы. Видимо, участие Норвегии в проекте пока даже не обсуждается.

Свои порты дороже

России не нужно создавать новые порты на Шпицбергене для Северного морского пути, но следует озаботиться модернизацией уже существующих на арктическом побережье РФ. Об этом «Известиям» заявил член Совета по Арктике и Антарктике при Совфеде, директор центра экономики Севера и Арктики Александр Пилясов.

— Наше присутствие на Шпицбергене надо поддерживать за счет диверсификации — развивать научное, образовательное сотрудничество, открыть колледжи по обучению угольному делу, например филиалы архангельских или мурманских вузов на острове, — поделился эксперт.

Он также отметил, что много раз присутствовал на выступлениях норвежцев по поводу Севморпути и всякий раз их представители заявляли, что им интересен СМП, но не как национальная транспортная артерия России, а как часть более крупного межматерикового маршрута.

И пока в Осло медлят с присоединением к Севморпути, другие страны, например Япония и Китай, маршрутом заинтересовались всерьез. Пекин в лице официального представителя МИДа Лу Кана высоко оценил предложение России принять участие в совместном освоении СМП в рамках реализации инициативы «Один пояс — один путь». Маршрут позволит сократить расстояние между китайскими и европейскими портами почти в два раза — длина пути между Шанхаем и Роттердамом через российскую Арктику — 15 тыс. км, в то время как через Суэц — на 4400 км больше. Это позволяет китайцам сэкономить почти две недели пути — 35 дней вместо 48.

В марте нынешнего года глава «Росатома» Владимир Лихачев заявил, что провел переговоры с японскими коллегами, представителями крупных логистических компаний, и последние проявили большой интерес к проекту. Более детальное обсуждение участия японцев в Севморпути пройдет на полях Восточного экономического форума (ВЭФ) во Владивостоке 4–6 сентября.

Среди европейцев интерес к СМП питают Нидерланды. В октябре прошлого года голландская компания Damen уже воспользовалась арктической трассой для доставки 24 буксиров из Китая в порт Роттердама."

https://iz.ru/912535/elnar-bainazaro...stiia-norvegii

Амеры с вассалами  ̶п̶и̶н̶д̶о̶с̶ы̶ ̶и̶ ̶п̶о̶д̶п̶и̶н̶д̶о̶с̶н̶и̶к̶  и̶  к  Арктике подбираются со времён уничтожения СССР, так что ничего удивительного. 

А Трампу-то нашему Гренландию не продали, мааленькие, но оочень гоордые датчаны))

Негодуе)))

https://news.mail.ru/politics/38459326/


Эх, вот не надо было тов. Сталину о.Борнхольм-Буян  так просто им отдавать ))

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=111973&cid=9

Может с СП2 попроще было бы))

----------


## Avia M

> Маршрут позволит сократить расстояние между китайскими и европейскими портами почти в два раза — длина пути между Шанхаем и Роттердамом через российскую Арктику — 15 тыс. км, в то время как через Суэц — на 4400 км больше. Это позволяет китайцам сэкономить почти две недели пути — 35 дней вместо 48.


Странная арифметика. Реалии покажет только эксплуатация...
С расстояниями всё более - менее понятно, а стоимость?

----------


## OKA

> Странная арифметика. Реалии покажет только эксплуатация...
> С расстояниями всё более - менее понятно, а стоимость?


А климат? А безопасность прохождения маршрута? ))

Ща, Суэццкие расстараются, проще через мыс Горн и мыс Доброй Надежды судоходство наладить будет, чем через экваториальные  маршруты - типа панамских, малаккских и пр.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://rg.ru/2019/09/29/sovbez-pred...-stranami.html


" Регулярные встречи начальников генштабов стран-участниц Арктического совета прекращены, заявили в Совете Безопасности России.
       "Конечно, у сотрудничества в рамках Арктического совета есть определенные ограничения. В частности, сегодня там фактически не обсуждаются военно-политические вопросы. Ранее, например, существовала практика ежегодных встреч начальников генеральных штабов вооруженных сил региональных государств. Такой формат являлся эффективным механизмом укрепления доверия и безопасности в Арктике",- сказал в интервью "Российской газете" первый заместитель секретаря Совбеза РФ Юрий Аверьянов.
       "К сожалению, проведение этих встреч было приостановлено по инициативе западных партнеров в 2014 году. Для того чтобы Арктика и впредь оставалась зоной низкой напряженности, такой канал взаимодействия хорошо было бы возобновить",- отметил он
       В то же время Аверьянов подчеркнул, что Арктика остается территорией низкой политической напряженности.
       30 сентября-2 октября пройдет очередная встреча представителей стран-участниц Арктического совета. Российскую делегация возглавит секретарь СБ РФ Николай Патрушев. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...518317&lang=RU


Познавательно про вкусняшки для всяких гуманитариев и пр. экологов-экстремалов)) :

"...Франция — одно из трех государств мира, принявших решение о строительстве вечных хранилищ для ОЯТ. Компанию ей в этом списке составили Швеция и Финляндия.

— Все существующие могильники предназначены для временного хранения отходов. Ни одна страна сегодня не располагает геологическим хранилищем для бессрочного или хотя бы долговременного хранения, — утверждает глава пресс-службы МАГАТЭ Джованни Верлини. — Общее количество скопившегося радиоактивного мусора эксперты организации могут определить только приблизительно. К 2022 году этот объем составит 450 тыс. тонн.

Бо́льшая часть этого «добра» — химические элементы с длительными периодами полураспада. Такими, что многим поколениям наших потомков не дождаться, когда процесс окажется завершен. Вот для таких отходов и будет построено геологическое подземное хранилище близ деревеньки Бюр (провинция Мез).

Реализация проекта, названного Cigeo, несколько раз откладывалась по причине возникновения необходимости получения каких-либо новых данных, но в целом речь о закрытии программы никогда не шла. По самым смелым прогнозам, хранилище в Бюре должно заработать в 2025 году.

По мнению ученых, для организации подземного вечного, то есть рассчитанного как минимум на 100 тысяч лет хранения РАО (радиоактивные отходы. — Прим. ред.), наиболее подходят четыре породы: гранит, глина, песок и соль. Толщина слоя породы, в который помещаются отходы, не менее 100 метров. Скорость движения вод через эту толщу — не быстрее 100 микрон в секунду. В этом случае капелька воды преодолеет расстояние в 1 метр за 317 лет.

Одним из важнейших условий организации подземного хранилища является его сейсмическая стабильность. В этом смысле Франция — практически идеальное место. И ее глиняные пласты — тоже, благодаря водонепроницаемости и относительной пластичности (на случай, если всё-таки какая-то подвижка в подземных слоях произойдет).

В Швеции и Финляндии склоняются к сооружению подземных сухих вечных хранилищ в гранитных слоях. Материал крепкий, надежный, термоустойчивый, но есть проблема: тоннели в нем пробивают либо взрывами, либо бурением. В обоих случаях есть риск возникновения трещин в породе. Через них может просачиваться вода, которая почти гарантированно «заразится» радиацией от могильника.

Германия и Швейцария полагают, что самый перспективный материал для геологических хранилищ — песок или соль. Материалы сыпучие, способные быстро и плотно забить любую появившуюся трещину. Все бы хорошо, но… вместе с песком и солью могут двигаться и контейнеры с хранимыми материалами. И именно поэтому немцы признают, что у хранилища в местечке Горбелен, в бывших соляных копях, нет будущего.

Новые требования безопасности, принятые на уровне правительства страны в 2010 году, обязывают устраивать хранилища высокотоксичных отходов таким образом, чтобы в течение ближайших 500 лет помещенные туда контейнеры можно было бы беспрепятственно извлечь в случае возникновения необходимости. А по мнению многих ученых, «из-за подвижности соляных слоев можно и не найти в будущем контейнеры там, где их захоронили»...

..Испания ежедневно выплачивает Франции €74 тыс. за отправляемые соседям через Пиренеи радиоактивные отходы на временное хранение и переработку..."


https://iz.ru/775355/vladimir-dobryn...rnykh-otkhodov

Там ещё про амерские "уши", которые торчат за любой бедой на планете ))

----------


## OKA

" В арктической мотострелковой бригаде Северного флота приступили к практическим занятиям по вождению автомобильной и гусеничной техники в ночных условиях.

Военнослужащим предстоит закрепить навыки по вождению МТЛБ, вездеходов ТТМ-4902ПС-10 и автомобилей КамАЗ-4310 в темное время суток.

Занятия проходят на одном из полигонов армейского корпуса Северного флота, где в равной степени представлены особенности рельефа местности Кольского Заполярья: редколесье, овраги, скопления валунов и тому подобные естественные преграды. Для усложнения выполнения упражнений учебный маршрут оборудован препятствиями: колейным мостом, рвом, противотанковыми ежами, имитирующими проезд в ограниченном пространстве.

Подобные занятия развивают у военнослужащих внимание и концентрацию, а также позволяют выработать необходимые умения эксплуатации боевых машин в экстремальных условиях Арктики, когда действовать приходится в условиях полярной ночи, глубокого снега, низких температур и ветровых нагрузок.

Пресс-служба Северного флота "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2255025@egNews

----------


## OKA

"  В рамках проходящей 8-й международной встречи государств-членов арктического совета Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» подтвердила расширение возможностей космического мониторинга не только территории арктической зоны Российской Федерации, но и всего арктического региона в целом. Об этом сообщил заместитель директора департамента Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» Валерий Заичко.

С целью обеспечения комплексного мониторинга Арктики Роскосмос создает не только орбитальную группировку космических аппаратов дистанционного зондирования Земли (ДЗЗ), но и расширяет возможности наземной инфраструктуры приема, обработки, хранения и распространения данных ДЗЗ. В части орбитальной группировки существующий состав спутников позволяет получать снимки Арктики с высокой (один раз в сутки) периодичностью наблюдения.

Однако погодные условия и полярная ночь порой делают невозможным проводить съемку существующими космическими средствами, оснащенными приборами наблюдения, работающими в видимом диапазоне. С целью проведения мониторинга Арктики в любых погодных условиях и в темное время суток Госкорпорацией планируется к запуску целая серия космических аппаратов с радиолокационной аппаратурой на борту.

К 2025 году, как ожидается, на орбите будет функционировать 4 радиолокационных спутника дистанционного зондирования Земли, что позволит осуществлять круглогодичный всепогодный мониторинг территории Арктики, Северного морского пути. Для решения гидрометеорологических задач в арктической зоне предусмотрен запуск специализированной космической системы ДЗЗ «Арктика» из двух аппаратов.

Для расширения возможностей по приему данных, передаваемых с этих космических аппаратов, Роскосмос создает и модернизирует арктические центры приема данных дистанционного зондирования Земли. Сегодня такой центр, развернутый на базе аварийно-спасательного отряда в Мурманске, позволяет обеспечить космическими данными северо-западную часть Арктики. Проведенная в 2018 году модернизация позволила увеличить возможности центра в два раза.

В 2019 году введен в эксплуатацию региональный центр дистанционного зондирования Земли в Дудинке, а в 2020 будет введен аналогичный центр в Анадыре.
Таким образом зонами приема будет покрыта территория всей арктической зоны Российской Федерации. Кроме этого, Роскосмосом ведутся переговоры с институтом Арктики и Антарктики по вопросу подключения в состав единой территориально-распределенной информационной системы дистанционного зондирования Земли приемных комплексов, размещенных на Шпицбергене. С учетом запланированных работ эффективность космического мониторинга Арктики значительно возрастет уже в 2020 году.

В ходе заседания всем членам Арктического совета было предложено принять участие в международной Хартии космос и крупные катастрофы если не в качестве постоянных членов, то как минимум в качестве ассоциированных членов Хартии. Важным вопросом является взаимодействие в рамках международной системы поиска и спасания «Коспас-Сарсат», а также автоматической идентификационной системы судов, установленной на различных типах космических аппаратов.

Госкорпорация «Роскосмос» предложила государствам — членам арктического совета и странам наблюдателям воспользоваться возможностями 
Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» по информационному обеспечению космической геопространственной информацией обширной арктической территории."

Фото :

https://www.roscosmos.ru/26876/

----------


## OKA

" Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил в среду, что проблемы в Арктике должны решать власти государств региона.
       "Мы уверены, что делами Арктики должны управлять нации Арктического региона", - сказал Трамп на пресс-конференции с президентом Финляндии Саули Ниинистё.
       Он также отметил, что Финляндия и США "привержены обеспечению свободы Арктики от внешнего вмешательства", и что обе страны "не допустят вмешательства" посторонних сил в дела региона.
       В свою очередь Ниинистё указал на необходимость поддерживать, как и в прежние времена, низкий уровень напряженности в регионе.
       "Это не место для военных", - подчеркнул президент Финляндии.
       В то же время, отметил он, еще большим вызовом для региона являются экологические проблемы, включая таяние полярных льдов.
       "Если мы потеряем Арктику, мы потерям Землю", - подытожил Ниинистё."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...518559&lang=RU

Не понравился китайский ледокол у берегов канадщины))

Ну а финны пусть попросят слёзно своих старших швеццких и пр. арктических братьев разоружить свои ледоколы))

Скорее всего будут посланы в известном направлении, экомиритворцы хрЕновы))

----------


## Avia M

> "Мы уверены, что делами Арктики должны управлять нации Арктического региона", - сказал Трамп


По американской нации как таковой, мнения разнятся...




> Постпредство России при НАТО посоветовало Североатлантическому альянсу закупать учебники по истории вместо комплектов зимней формы для проведения операций при температуре минус 40 градусов.


https://tass.ru/politika/7028152?utm...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Байки про климат, познавательно :

https://sevastian-mos.livejournal.co...erm=rt:1388984




Оптимизм в финале :

"..В итоге все исследования прошлого, говорят только о том, что при потеплении нам едино что грозит, так придётся расселятся намного севернее и само собой делить оттаявшие и ставшие плодородными земли. Сможем? Конечно, мы же сапиенсы, а не неандертальцы. 
Нам будет сложно? Конечно, но просто не бывает никогда. Точнее бывает, для микробов и скажем павианов. Если хочется летать меж звёзд, надо в итоге будет не дураков на трибуны пускать, а умных детей возить на экскурсии к Марсу и Луне. "  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Торжественная церемония спуска на воду патрульного корабля ледового класса проекта 23 550 «Иван Папанин» состоялась 25 октября на территории АО «Адмиралтейские верфи» в Петербурге.
> Ледокол будет вооружен крылатыми ракетами «Калибр» и 100-мм носовой универсальной артиллерийской установкой А-190. Также на борту ледокола будет базироваться многоцелевой вертолет Ка-27 и два скоростных боевых катера типа «Раптор», которые предназначены для преследования, задержания и уничтожения нарушителей границы, пиратов и для других целей.
> 
> https://regnum.ru/news/2759264.html?...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Подробнее с фото  :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3818141.html

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3817748.html





Ну а про мирные швэццкие, и пр. северные  ледоколы в этой ветке через пост))

Начинается борьба за шельф



Советский х\фильм "Начальник Чукотки" - хороший, однако))  Про "добрых соседей"  :Biggrin: 

Всего-то сотня лет прошла))  Легенды ходят, с фото :

https://moya-planeta.ru/travel/view/...dvedyami_45036

----------


## OKA

" 10 ноября 2019 года на судоверфи Halifax Shipyard прошла церемония спуска на воду второго в серии патрульного корабля арктической зоны AOPS (Arctic Offshore Patrol Ship) HMCS Margaret Brooke , бортовой номер 431. Передача корабля в состав ВМС Канады запланирована на 2020 год
Головной корабль HMCS Harry DeWolf был спущен на воду в сентябре 2018 года на этой же верфи. Патрульные корабли класса Harry DeWolf являются самыми крупными кораблями, строящимися в Канаде за последние 50 лет.

  

Правительство Канады 16 января 2015 года подписало с компанией «Irving Shipbuilding Inc» контракт стоимостью 3,1 млрд. кан. долл. (2,56 млрд. долл. США) на строительство для ВМС страны пяти патрульных кораблей арктической зоны. Прибрежные патрульные корабли арктической зоны AOPS (Arctic Offshore Patrol Ship) предназначены для расширения возможностей ВМС Канады по выполнению задач в Канадском арктическом архипелаге. Все корабли класса AOPS будут названы в честь известных канадцев, проявивших себя на службе в канадском флоте. В частности, головной корабль проекта получил название «Гарри Девольф», второй – «Маргарет Брук» (Margaret Brooke), третий – «Макс Бернэйс» (Max Bernays), четвертый – «Уильям Холл (William Hall), пятый – «Фредерик Ролетт» (Frederick Rolette).
Основными задачами кораблей AOPS являются ведение разведки и наблюдения, защита суверенитета и территориальной целостности страны, а также контроль обстановки в исключительной экономической зоне Канады. Перспективные суда способны выполнять задачи патрулирования, контроля судоходства, защиты окружающей среды в исключительной экономической зоне страны, а также в любых арктических широтах. Кроме того, новые корабли смогут участвовать в поисково-спасательных операциях в Арктике. Срок эксплуатации патрульных кораблей составит 25 лет. На обеспечение их поддержки военно-морским силам Канады необходимо 4,5 миллиарда долларов.
Основные характеристики патрульных кораблей арктической зоны AOPS:
Водоизмещение, т: 6440;
Длина, м: 103;
Ширина, м: 19;
Энергетическая установка: дизель-электрическая;
Экипаж, чел.: 65;
Вооружение: 25-мм автоматическая пушка BAE MK38, вертолет CH-148, два катера "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1754750.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://lgz.ru/article/-47-6714-20-1...L1kHopo9PY0-ds

----------


## Avia M

> Подкомиссия ООН определила свое отношение к российской заявке по расширению шельфа в Арктике, решение может быть озвучено уже летом, заявил РИА Новости первый заместитель министра природных ресурсов и экологии России Денис Храмов.


Зима уже вот-вот случится... :Confused: 
А тут ещё "картина маслом" - Эстония глотая слезы прет в Арктику через земли России... :Cool: 

https://riafan.ru/1229794-estoniya-g...z-zemli-rossii

----------


## Avia M

"В ближайшей перспективе следует ожидать дальнейшего наращивания масштабов военного присутствия объединенных вооруженных сил и, как следствие, рост конфликтного потенциала"...

https://ria.ru/20191206/1562064502.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Северный флот начеку!

----------


## Avia M

Самый мощный в мире российский головной атомный ледокол "Арктика" вышел на ходовые испытания.

https://ria.ru/20191212/1562303540.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Арктическая доктрина США угрожает Скандинавии 

– шведский эксперт Ульф Сандмарк

На лондонском саммите НАТО, состоявшемся 3-4 декабря, генсек организации Йенс Столтенберг подчеркнул необходимость расширения присутствия в Арктике. Это станет еще одним аспектом противостояния США и их союзников с Россией и Китаем, чью деятельность в полярных широтах Вашингтон считает угрозой своей национальной безопасности. «Зияющую пропасть» между возможностями оппонентов призвана устранить новая Арктическая доктрина США, однако, по мнению руководителя Института Шиллера в Швеции Ульфа Сандмарка, преследуя свои цели, американское правительство не считается с интересами североевропейских членов НАТО. Специально для «Евразия.Эксперт» он рассказал в интервью о том, чем руководствуется Вашингтон, стремясь обеспечить собственное превосходство в Арктике и к каким последствиям это может привести..."

Интервью :

Арктическая доктрина США угрожает Скандинавии – шведский эксперт 


"  Индия намерена изучить возможность доступа к богатым ресурсами регионам Арктики через международный транспортный коридор "Север-Юг". Об этом сообщил посол Индии в Москве Бала Венкатеш Варма, выступая в Санкт-Петербурге на международном форуме "Арктика: настоящее и будущее".

"Мы изучаем возможность установления связи между Арктическим регионом и МТК "Свевер-Юг", - цитирует в субботу Варму сайт газеты The Economic Times.

"Мы рассчитываем на сотрудничество с Россией в Арктическом совете и активно обсуждаем потенциальные направления сотрудничества в том числе в сфере энергетической безопасности, научных исследований и транспортных связей", - отметил Варма.

По словам посла, в настоящее время Индия обсуждает с Россией сотрудничество, касающееся Северного морского пути, а также развития совместных проектов в энергетической области, добычи полезных ископаемых в арктическом регионе.

Международный транспортный коридор "Север - Юг" - мультимодальный маршрут транспортировки пассажиров и грузов общей протяженностью 7,2 тыс. км от Санкт-Петербурга до индийского порта Мумбаи. Он свяжет, в частности, Россию, Азербайджан, Иран и Индию. Планируется, что этот коридор позволит сократить время и стоимость доставки грузов."

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/7291245



Обзоры на познавательном ресурсе :

https://arctic.gov.ru/digest/?date_s...:00#news-21523

----------


## OKA

В прошлом году возникли вопросы)) :

Барнео 2012-2020 - Страница 17

В этом, что-то с подвижками льдов, ну, или, другие кумпании...  ))  :

https://www.specialtravelclub.ru/naz...usskaya-gruppa

----------


## OKA

" Российские Вооруженные силы сформировали в Арктике в составе Северного флота еще одну дивизию ПВО, сообщил министр обороны Сергей Шойгу на заседании коллегии оборонного ведомства.

По его словам, Северный морской путь находится под надежной защитой. Ежегодно Северный флот отрабатывает с ВДВ, ВКС и Силами специальных операций "оборону важных промышленных объектов и защиту экономических интересов России в Арктической зоне".

Министр подчеркнул, что укрепление войск в Арктике остается одним из приоритетов Минобороны.
"Мы заложили там надежный фундамент для создания военной инфраструктуры. На островах арктических архипелагов построены не имеющие аналогов в мире административно-жилые комплексы, в которых военнослужащие несут боевую службу, боевое дежурство на ротационной основе".

В ближайшее время Северный флот получит первый атомный ракетный крейсер нового проекта "Борей-А" "Князь Владимир" и фрегат "Адмирал Касатонов", а до конца года — еще четыре надводных корабля, подлодки и катера, добавил Шойгу.
"Всего до конца года поступит более 180 единиц вооружения и военной техники, адаптированных к применению в суровых условиях Арктики", — заключил министр. "

https://ria.ru/20200228/1565317266.html

----------


## Avia M

Атомная субмарина ВВС США Toledo, пробив лед, всплыла на поверхность недалеко от российской военной базы «Арктический Трилистник» в Арктике...

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2020...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Полынью бензопилой... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

> там может быть до 40% оставшихся углеводородов на планете.


Специально заглянул в начало - кто эту тухлую темку вообще завёл, Скабеева? Нет, не Скабеева. Очень актуальная тема, прям сил нет. Кому он нужен-то? Ну какая ещё борьба? Есть подозрение, что эти углеводороды так и останутся не извлечёнными, например как уголь по всей планете: просто шахты закрыли и всё, а угля в них - как гуталина на гуталиновой фабрике. Себестоимость извлечения арктической шельфовой нефти 150$, и это без транспортировки до потребителя. Впрочем, Венесуэла со всей своей нефтью и невозвратными кредитами Сечина первой накроется медным тазом: перевозчики просто уже перестали предоставлять танкеры для перевозки, а своих, естественно, нету. Для Мадуро деньги нашлись, а для своих - денег нет но вы держитесь.

----------


## OKA

> Специально заглянул в начало - кто эту тухлую темку вообще завёл, Скабеева?.. Для Мадуро деньги нашлись, а для своих - денег нет но вы держитесь.


Для "Алеутов" тоже нашлись   :Biggrin: 

И для Арктики тоже))

Завидуйте))

" Министерство обороны России приняло на вооружение новый двухзвенный снегоболотоход ГАЗ-3344-20 «Алеут», способный работать в условиях сильного мороза. Как пишет Jane’s, в общей сложности военные заказали 123 новых машины, первые из которых уже поставлены в войска. Опытная эксплуатация снегоболотоходов велась с 2019 года.

До сих пор на вооружении России стояли двухзвенные транспортеры ДТ-10 и ДТ-30, разработанные в СССР для освоения территорий Крайнего Севера, Сибири и Дальнего Востока. Эти машины сконструированы для передвижения по болотам, снежной целине, лесистой местности при температуре окружающей среды от −50 до 40 градусов градусов Цельсия.

Разработка транспортера-снегоболотохода ГАЗ-3344-20 велась по заказу Министерства обороны России с середины 2010-х годов. Эта машина должна стать легкой альтернативой средним ДТ-10 (полная масса до 37 тонн) и тяжелым ДТ-30 (масса до 59 тонн). «Алеут» способен работать при температуре воздуха от −50 до 40 градусов Цельсия,

Двухзвенный транспортер имеет полную массу 11,2 тонны. Машина, созданная Заволжским заводом гусеничных тягачей, способна перевозить грузы массой до 2,5 тонн. «Алеут» оснащен дизельным двигателем мощностью 240 лошадиных сил и способен развивать скорость до 60 километров в час. Запас хода машины составляет 800 километров.

В первом звене «Алеут» может перевозить 500 килограммов грузов, а во втором — 2 тонны. В первом звене располагается кабина на пять человек и моторно-трансмиссионное отделение. Второе звено может иметь разную конфигурацию, включая вариант для перевозки до 15 человек десанта, пожарный модуль, грузовой модуль и пункт технической помощи.

В 2015 году российская корпорация «Уралвагонзавод» занялась разработкой двухзвенного бронетранспортера «Арктика», предназначенного для работы в северных широтах. Двухзвенную схему предприятие выбрало, потому что она показывает наилучшую проходимость, особенно по заболоченной и заснеженной местностям.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/19/aleut


" Из этого, вашего..." )) :




15 февр. 2018 г.

Подробнее в аннотациях и каментах))

----------


## Avia M

Представитель Госдепартамента обратил внимание на создание Россией Объединенного стратегического командования на базе Северного флота, строительство инфраструктуры. "Объявлено о развертывании систем С-400 на Кольском полуострове, подобное военное строительство выходит за рамки территориальной обороны, - утверждает Мерфи. - Это является частью наращивания силы в Северной Атлантике, чтобы помешать США и Канаде отреагировать и перегруппироваться в случае кризиса, поставив под угрозу Фареро-Исландский рубеж.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Мерфи напугался. С таким бюджетом... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4054499.html

----------


## Avia M

Великобритания послала России «явный предупредительный сигнал», направив в Арктику свои корабли, в том числе противолодочную субмарину HMS Trenchant для участия в учениях НАТО...

https://iz.ru/1033266/2020-07-09/bri...ndex.ru%2Fnews

У них что, СПШ отсутствует в арсенале? :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Великобритания послала России «явный предупредительный сигнал», направив в Арктику свои корабли, в том числе противолодочную субмарину HMS Trenchant для участия в учениях НАТО...
> 
> https://iz.ru/1033266/2020-07-09/bri...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> ..


Пусть учатся, наши взбодрят, ежли чО)) 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4079266.html

http://bastion-opk.ru/type-lk-110/

----------


## OKA

" Правительство подготовило проект стратегии развития деятельности РФ в Антарктике до 2030 года. Об этом на заседании правительства в среду рассказал премьер-министр РФ Михаил Мишустин.

"Он (проект - прим. "РГ")  позволит модернизировать структуру зимовочных станций, создать на основе сезонной полевой базы "Русская" круглогодичную действующую антарктическую станцию", - пояснил глава правительства.

В рамках этой стратегии развития также планируется внедрить современные средства коммуникации и технологии, построить новое научно-исследовательское судно, оснастить российскую антарктическую экспедицию двумя самолетами типа Ил-114. На базе третьего самолета планируется создать комплексную аэрогеофизическую лабораторию.

"Такие шаги позволят провести современные комплексные научные исследования и природоохранные мероприятия на уровне ведущих антарктических держав и должны укрепить наши позиции в системе договора об Антарктике", - подчеркнул Мишустин.". 


https://rg.ru/2020/08/19/rossiia-soz...ntarktike.html

Ещё :

https://iz.ru/935967/nataliia-mikhal...tciiu-russkaia

----------


## Avia M

США готовятся к баталиям в Арктике...

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/2020/08/2...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Закончена сборка нового зимовочного комплекса антарктической станции «Восток»

Гатчинский Опытный завод строительных конструкций закончил контрольную сборку нового зимовочного комплекса для российской антарктической станции «Восток», рассчитанного на проживание 35 полярников. В начале октября его разберут на отдельные блок-модули и отправят в Антарктиду, где соберут заново, сообщает Минприроды РФ.

Российская станция «Восток» была создана почти в центре антарктического материка в конце 1950-х годов. За прошедшие десятилетия здания станции ушли глубоко под снег, а оборудование и инфраструктура очень сильно износились. В 1982 году на станции во время полярной ночи произошел пожар, унесший жизнь одного из полярников. 

Ученые, работающие на этой станции, собирают уникальные научные данные о древнем климате, о котором можно судить по характеристикам льда. Кроме того, на станции «Восток» идет программа изучения одноименного реликтового подледникового озера. Поэтому Росгидромет, который управляет российской антарктической программой, много лет добивался решения о реконструкции станции. Ситуация сдвинулась с мертвой точки благодаря частным инвестициям: меценаты вложили в постройку около четырех миллиардов рублей.

Жилая площадь новой станции составит около 1,5 тысячи квадратных метра, летом там смогут жить 35 человек, и 15 человек могут остаться на зимовку. Как сообщил N+1 Константин Кондратьев, главный инженер компании «ЗапСибГазпром», которая разрабатывала и строила 133 блок-модуля станции вместе с их начинкой, энергией комплекс будут обеспечивать четыре дизель-генератора мощностью 200 киловатт каждый. Кроме того, отдельно от станции будут установлены еще два резервных дизель-генератора такой же мощности, при этом для обеспечения текущих потребностей станции достаточно 146 киловатт. Емкость цистерн для ГСМ позволяет держать на станции двухлетний запас топлива для дизель-генераторов. Вместе с комплексом планируется отправить для испытаний несколько типов солнечных батарей.

Воду для полярников будут получать с помощью двух снегоплавильных установок. Система водоснабжение станции предполагает многократное использование технической воды, в том числе из канализации. Твердые отходы будут складироваться и вывозиться с континента, как это предусмотрено договором об Антарктике. Для отопления будет использоваться даровое тепло от дизель-генераторов: работающие дизели будут нагревать воздух, который в свою очередь, будет использоваться в отопительной системе. Будет и дополнительная электрическая система отопления — теплые полы и конвекторы.

Главная особенность нового комплекса зданий для станции «Восток» — это ее «ноги»: жилые и служебные модули станции будут подняты на опорах на высоту около трех метров. «Эта технология обеспечивают прохождение снежных потоков под станцией, без задержки, снижает ветровую нагрузку, и решает проблему накопления снега у стен модулей», — сказал Кондратьев. Также он добавил, что благодаря этому новый комплекс не будет погребен под снегом, как это произошло с прежними зданиями станции.

В дальнейшем комплекс будет разобран на 133 блок-модуля, погружен на атомный лихтеровоз «Семорпуть», который доставит его на антарктическую станцию «Прогресс». Оттуда модули — каждый размером со стандартный морской контейнер — на санно-гусеничных поездах — будут доставлены на станцию «Восток», которая находится в 1,4 тысячи километров от побережья. Начало разборки комплекса запланировано на 1 сентября, начало погрузки — на 1 октября.

Подробнее о новом зимовочном комплексе читайте в нашем материале «Остаться в Антарктиде».

Сергей Кузнецов ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/08/28/vostok

----------


## OKA

" 12 октября 2020 года головной новый атомный ледокол «Арктика» проекта 22220 (ЛК-60Я) завершил переход из Санкт-Петербурга и прибыл в порт приписки Мурманск, ошвартовавшись у причалов базы ФГУП «Атомфлот» Госкопорации «Росатом». За 21 сутки атомоход проекта 22220 преодолел около 4800 морских миль.

Как сообщает отдел коммуникаций ФГУП «Атомфлот», «Во время перехода мы специально вышли к географической точке Северного полюса, чтобы собрать максимальный объем информации о работе атомного ледокола в ледовых условиях, - отметил заместитель генерального директора по строительству флота – руководитель представительства ФГУП «Атомфлот» в Санкт-Петербурге Константин Князевский. – Полученные результаты подтверждают проектные характеристики судна. На 50 процентах мощности атомный ледокол преодолел все ледовые поля, встретившиеся в приполюсном районе. Этого удалось достигнуть благодаря уникальным обводам корпуса судна».

В ледовых полях различной толщины сдаточный экипаж «Арктики» протестировал работу винто-рулевого комплекса и системы электродвижения судна.

Напомним, ледокол вышел от достроечной набережной АО «Балтийский завод» Санкт-Петербурга в направлении порта приписки Мурманск 22 сентября. 3 октября в 18:00 по московскому времени в ходе проверки систем и оборудования в ледовых условиях судно достигло географической точки Северного полюса. Торжественная передача головного универсального атомного ледокола ФГУП «Атомфлот» и поднятие флага Российской Федерации на борту судна намечена на 21 октября 2020 года.". 




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4162795.html

Это радует)) 

Только старенькую (относительно) "Арктику" жаль...

----------


## Avia M

> Только старенькую (относительно) "Арктику" жаль...


Видимо посчитали и решили, что музея "Красин" достаточно. Увы.
Сфотографировал троицу.  
Кст., на "Арктике" ребята молодцы, приветствовали участников Парада длинными продолжительными гудками!

----------


## OKA

> Видимо посчитали и решили, что музея "Красин" достаточно. Увы.
> Сфотографировал троицу.  
> Кст., на "Арктике" ребята молодцы, приветствовали участников Парада длинными продолжительными гудками!



Полярная Почта • Портал

Здесь история вопроса. 

Бабло зажали, да и разные административные были тёрки.

https://vk.com/club42755412

----------


## OKA

" Освоение месторождения Павловское включено в Стратегию развития Арктической зоны и обеспечения национальной безопасности на период до 2035 года

Освоение свинцово-цинкового месторождения Павловское на Южном острове архипелага Новая Земля вошло в Стратегию развития Арктической зоны и обеспечения национальной безопасности на период до 2035 года, указ о ее реализации Президент РФ В.В. Путин подписал 26 октября 2020 года.
Развитие свинцово-цинкового минерально-сырьевого центра на архипелаге Новая Земля стало основным направлением реализации государственной стратегии в Архангельской области. Наряду с модернизацией морского порта регионального центра, развитием транспортной инфраструктуры, судостроительной промышленности, стратегия предполагает освоение северных территорий посредством недропользования.

Проект «Павловское», в рамках которого планируется строительство горно-обогатительной фабрики по производству концентратов свинца и цинка, реализует АО «Первая горнорудная компания» (АО «ПГРК», входит в контур управления Уранового холдинга «АРМЗ»/Горнорудный дивизион Госкорпорации «Росатом»). В настоящее время проведена геологоразведка месторождения, запасы свинца и цинка поставлены на государственный баланс, завершены инженерно-изыскательские работы и проектирование ГОКа, включая инфраструктурные объекты и морской порт. На прошлой неделе Госкомиссия по вопросам Арктики поддержала проект и одобрила субсидию в размере 7 млрд. руб. на сооружение инфраструктурных объектов – автомобильных дорог, системы водоснабжения, вертолетной площадки и др.
«Развитие северных территорий – крупномасштабная задача, которую поставил Президент РФ перед бизнесом, наукой и властью. Инвестируя в Новую Землю, мы решаем несколько задач - создаем востребованную конкурентную продукцию, произведенную по самым современным экологически безопасным технологиям и развиваем комфортную среду для жизнедеятельности человека в высоких широтах. Согласно проектным характеристикам, Павловское станет одним из крупнейших производителей свинца и цинка в России», - отметил исполнительный директор АО «ПГРК» Игорь Семенов.". 

https://rosatom.ru/journalist/arkhiv...-i-obespechen/

----------


## OKA

Познавательный ресурс :

http://www.aari.ru/main.php?lg=0&id=9

----------


## OKA

Прогулка по Антарктической станции в 3Д)

----------


## OKA

Встретилось познавательное :

https://zvezdaweekly.ru/news/20212121240-SCdjT.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про судостроение :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4761020

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4295890.html

----------


## OKA

" Правительство Канады 6 мая 2021 года объявило, что в рамках канадской национальной стратегии судостроения (National Shipbuilding Strategy - NSS) для Береговой охраны Канады (Canadian Coast Guard, находится в подчинении министерства рыболовства, океанов и береговой охраны Канады) будут построены два больших "полярных" ледокола.

Заявлено, что оба ледокола "будут иметь мощность и возможности, превосходящие возможности самого крупного канадского ледокола Louis S. St-Laurent" [введен в состав Береговой охраны Канады в 1969 году, полное водоизмещение около 15400 тонн, длина 120 метров, мощность на трех валах 20 МВт]. Строительство одного нового ледокола будет осуществлено верфью Seaspan Shipyards в Ванкувере (провинция Британская Колумбия), а второго - верфью Davie Shipbuilding в Леви (провинция Квебек [политкорректное разделение заказов - bmpd]). Рамочные контракты с обеими верфями планируется заключить к концу 2021 года. Первый ледокол должен быть сдан в 2030 году и заменить в составе Береговой охраны Канады планируемый к списанию в то время ледокол Louis S. St-Laurent.

Береговая охрана Канады в настоящее время имеет 18 ледоколов различных размеров, во главе с Louis S. St-Laurent, что является вторым по величине ледокольным флотом в мире после России. Программы постройки больших ледоколов для замены Louis S. St-Laurent выдвигались ранее канадским правительством в 1985 и 2008 годах, но оба раза не были реализованы по бюджетным соображениям. Предположительно, новая программа постройки больших ледоколов и их проект являются реинкарнацией выдвинутого по программе 2008 года проекта постройки большого дизель-электрического ледокола John G. Diefenbaker, проект которого был разработан компанией STX Canada Marine (ныне Vard Marine) в партнерстве со все той же верфью Seaspan Shipyards, при этом, судя по всему, фактически основным проектантом на субподрядной основе выступала финская компания Aker Arctic. В октябре 2013 года постройка ледокола John G. Diefenbaker была отложена канадским правительством на неопределенный срок в пользу финансирования программы постройки кораблей комплексного снабжения для ВМС Канады.

Ледокол John G. Diefenbaker по проекту по данным 2013 года был спроектирован на ледовый класс Polar Class 2 (заявленная ледопроходимость 2,5 метра на скорости 3 узла) и должен был иметь полное водоизмещение 23500 тонн, длину 150 метров, ширину 28 метров, осадку в полном грузу 10,5 метров. Суммарная мощность шести дизель-генераторов должна составить 39,6 МВт, а суммарная мощность на валах (два вала и одна ВРК) - 34 МВт. Таким образом, данный проект представлял собой самый мощный неатомный ледокол в мире, превосходя введенный в эксплуатацию в 2020 году российский дизель-электрический ледокол "Виктор Черномырдин" проекта 22600 (полное водоизмещение 22258 тонн, длина 142,4 метра, суммарная мощность на валах 25 МВт).

Стоимость программы проектирования и строительства ледокола John G. Diefenbaker в 2013 году оценивалась в 1,3 млрд канадских долл (около 1,2 млрд долл США по тогдашнему курсу).". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4304196.html

Понемногу занимаются обеспечением своего СМП, заодно и норм. присутствие флота в разогревающемся регионе))

----------


## Avia M

В опубликованном на днях отчете звучит призыв к Западу "очнуться" из-за активности России в северном регионе. Так, в материале отмечается, что в последние годы в Арктике появилось 50 российских военных объектов, что, по словам авторов отчета, говорит о скором превращении региона в место геополитического соперничества.

https://ria.ru/20220822/arktika-1811...medium=desktop

----------

